# AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

Anscheinend wird das wohl nichts​


----------



## asuselite (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hey,

also wenns nich so weit weg ist dann wäre ich schon dabei!
Den ein oder anderen mal kennenlernen wäre schon cool:vik:

Gruß SImoN!


----------



## crossfire (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

So was gabs bisher meines Wissens nicht.

Also ich wäre dabei, muss nur von der Entferung her passen.


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hallo

Ich glaube das mit den Entfernungen wird recht schwierig denn die meisten wohnen auseinander.:m


----------



## fishingexpert87 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

wo willst denn da fischen??


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

am besten zentral

edersee zb.


----------



## CarpPB (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

ja hört sich gut an!!! vielleicht kann man sich fals mann einen passenden ort gefunden hat der für ale gut wäre mal mit ein paar vereinen aus der gegend kurzschließen die machen bestimmt was klar dann..oder einer von uns wohnt so passend für ale anderen das der war klar machen kann!!!wäre wohl dabei!
gruss michael


----------



## crossfire (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Edersee und die Gengend da wäre ganz gut ,da sehr Central gelegen.

Oder wie wäre es an einem Fluß oder Kanal ??


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

tach leute,
wo liegt denn der edersee mal dumm gefragt... lol
also ich wäre da sofort dabei und wüsste auch nen großen see (42ha)mit gutem fischbestand hier bei uns in bayern.
aber mir isses relativ egal wo und wie weit das wäre ich bin dabei hauptsache mal 3 tage fun und fischen... lach^^


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

der edersee liegt bei kassel/hessen


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Edersee und die Gengend da wäre ganz gut ,da sehr Central gelegen.
> 
> Oder wie wäre es an einem Fluß oder Kanal ??



fluss finde ich nicht so toll, da doch die abstände zwischen den angelrn gross sein müssten.

falls es so 15-20 angler sind, würde man ja ne riesen strecke einnehmen

edersee wäre echt eine überlegung wert, da es dort kein problem gibt karten zu bekommen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Das hört sich  gut an der Vorschlag , Problem mit Fluss wen der Termin steht u.s.w  und dann Hochwasser ist was dann??.

Zum Gewässer da wird sich schon was finden denke ich. Also ich bin eher für einen See


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Wie wäre es mit diesem See??   http://www.meinangelverein.de/2/ang...be9c-296d-427a-a97d-f7ef97e20e41&theme=verein


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit diesem See??   http://www.meinangelverein.de/2/ang...be9c-296d-427a-a97d-f7ef97e20e41&theme=verein




von mir aus, ist ne std entfernt :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Von mir ca 1,5std.

Also ich würde mal sagen erst mal ein Datum und dann ein Gewässer.

Dann müste sich einer schlau machen zwecks Karten ,Verbote , was ist Erlaubt u.s.w


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

hauptsache nachtangeln und bivys
n boot brauch ich net unbedingt.
werden wahrscheinlich eh blanktage^^


----------



## Xarrox (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Ist der Binsfeldsee bei Speyer??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Sag sowas nicht das Wort gibt es bei mir nicht :q

Ja der ist in Speyer

Also ich und ein Kumpel wolen uns eh den See anschaun wen wir auf der Messe sind .

Dann könnte ich ja Bilder machen und mal hier rein posten.
Veleicht beckomme ich ja ein Paar infos über den See aus erster hand , denn eine Bait Firma hat dort ihren Sitz


----------



## Xarrox (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hmm...von mir aus Dortmund wäres es knapp 320km also knapp 3std Fahrt |uhoh:

Wie lange soll denn dann die Session gehen ???

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Ich würde mal ein verlängertes we vorschlagen an nem Feiertag an Pfingsten oder so


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Boah Männer... noch weiter von bayern gehts net... warum net gleich nach hamburg... lach^^ 
aber ich hab ja gesagt dass mir entfernung nix ausmacht!!!
von mir sinds lustige 406, 5km laut routenplaner.
na an mir solls net liegen aber ich muss mir dann nen bus mieten damit i mein ganze tackle da hoch bekomm lol... und pfingsten wär scho mal ne gute idee... vll kann man ja auch die baitfirma dazu bewegen n bisschen was springen zu lassen!!! welche firma ist das???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Wohnst ja im Tiefsten Bayern, ein Kombi reichts auch. Die Firma heißt extrembait.

Würde  mal sagen einige machen mal nen Termin Vorschlag 
wen das geklärt ist  wird eine Liste gemacht wer mit will  zwecks Tageskarten u.s.w.

Würde mal sagen Zrako darf das Organesieren:vik:n da er Themenstarter ist  auser er gibt das Amt ab


----------



## Max1994 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Wenn ein paar Jundkarpfenangler kömmen würden wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Wohnst ja im Tiefsten Bayern, ein Kombi reichts auch. Die Firma heißt extrembait.
> 
> Würde  mal sagen einige machen mal nen Termin Vorschlag
> wen das geklärt ist  wird eine Liste gemacht wer mit will  zwecks Tageskarten u.s.w.
> ...




müsste erstmal selbst schauen wie ich da hin kommen kann.
hab seit 2 wochen keinen lappen mehr^^ ich denk das wird auch nix mehr vor dem sommer..... aber irgendwie komm ich schon da hin.

pfingsten wäre dann der 29.5-31.5 aber vll ziehen es ja einige vor in die kirche zu gehn


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

na kommt halt drauf an was du unter jung verstehst... lol würd halt meine alte mitbringen die macht dieses jahr ihren schein... lach^^ und vll noch nen kumpel aber das weiß ich noch nicht!!! meint ihr wirklich das der see passt??? da gäbs noch einige tolle zur auswahl tragt doch einfach mal ein paar tolle seen zusammen und termine und dann schauen wir mal ob wir das ganze unter einen hut bringen können... finde wir sollten nicht zum erstbesten weiher fahren den jemand vorschlägt... werde mich auch mal in speyer bei fachhändlern nach dem weiher erkundigen vll wollen die ja auch noch was beisteuern


----------



## raabj (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Na das ist ja mal ne super Idee. Ich wäre natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt.

Aber erstmal nen Termin???


----------



## ObiOne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Keine schlechte Idee, nur sollte man wie schon gesagt über einen See abstimmen |rolleyes
Aber erstmal nen Termin ausmachen.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

ich bin halt der meinung dass wir da auch mal einen der ops hier einschalten sollten vll können die bei den sponsoren bzw werbepartnern von ab mal was locker machen wie z.b. nen kleinen preis für den weitesten weg, den jüngsten angler, das kleinste auto mit dem meisten tackle drin und für die lustigste self made tackle idee...
fände das ******* wenns was für den größten fisch gibt weils ja kein preisfischen ist!!!
und wenns genehm ist dann sollte auch das mit der verpflegung zusammen organisiert werden weil wenn ma zusammen fischt dann kann ma auch zusammen essen!!! sonst sitzt jeder an seinem eck und es kommt keine gemütlichkeit auf!!! meine süße macht nen spitzen kartoffelsalat... lol davon nehm ich ne waschwanne voll mit!!!
das mit dem termin seh ich net so eng ich richt mich da nach euch aber es darf scho schön warm sein!!! na und mit der lokation sollten wir uns was überlegen ich mach mich mal schlau wegen n paar schönen weihern so ab 7ha damit auch genug platz für uns zum fischen is!!! und vor allem für n bisschen party!!!


----------



## tarpoon (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

hier in brandenburg gibt es sehr vieeeel wasser. bin auf jeden fall dabei wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist)


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

ich hätte da ja mal was... is bei mir in der nähe im tieeeeeffffsten bayern... aber net schlimm isn großer weiher mit viel viel platz und da könnte man auch noch was organisieren dass der weiher für des wochenende fürs baden gesperrt wird und zelten usw alles gestattet wird!!!
hier mal bilder... der weiher soll angeblich 42ha haben und meines wissens nach n haufen karpfen beherbergen... lol
schaut euch mal die bilder an


----------



## fantazia (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Wär auch dabei wenns in der Nähe ist.
Spreyer ist eindeutig zu weit weg für mich.


67346 Speyer
    678.85 km
06:50 h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Karpfen-Joe@ Bissl Party ist gut aber ich will Fische fangen und es darf halt nicht ausarten,und natürlcih bordys kennen lernen. Dein Mädel könnte ja noch ne freundin mit bringen.

Zum Tehma Verpflegung   ist meistens immer etwas schwirig weil du nie weist wer abspringt u.s.w.

Aber im Auge könnte man das halten 

Zum Tehma Sponsoring ich finde es sollte einfach im Rahmen bleiben

Wir könnten ja 5€ sammeln von allen  dafür Baits u.s.w  kaufen und dann Für den schwersten Fisch,u.s.w  nen Preis


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



fantazia schrieb:


> Wär auch dabei wenns in der Nähe ist.
> Spreyer ist eindeutig zu weit weg für mich.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Speyer wäre auch mir zu weit weg--> *632km:c*

...hier in Brandenburg gibts doch schöne Seen


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

allen kann man es mit sicherheit entfernungmässig nicht recht machen
mehr als 3 std würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen, is ja schliesslich auch ne kostenfrage

eine möglich wäre 2 treffen zu machen, süd/nord oder ost/west.


----------



## Forellenangler91 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, is auch nicht so weit mim auto zirka 2 std oder so. Ich würde sagen See festgelegt jetzt nur noch ein termin festlegen wa ???^^


----------



## ObiOne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Es können ja erstmal ein paar Gewässervorschläge kommen, evtl. mit einer kleinen Beschreibung und wo es in etwa liegt(brauch man net immer googeln)
Abstimmen kann man immernoch|bla:


----------



## gringo92 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

geht im edersee überhaupt was ? =0 

osterfeld wäre ne überlegung werd , aber man müsste das natürlich abklären und ich denke mal das da einige zusammenkommen , an vielen seen sind solche events nicht gestattet


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

ich glaub auch nicht das der Edersee einen so guten Karpfenbestand hat. Da wäre der Twistesee oder der Diemelsee Karpfentechnisch glaube ich besser.#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Okay Jungs werft einfach mal ein Paar Gewässer rein ich hab meins ja schon


----------



## gringo92 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

-osterfeldsee
stausee im harz ?
silbersee =0 ?
oder ein paar gewässer im münsterland da gibt es schöne seen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Osterfeldsee hört man leider nur negatives.

Also wie wäre es wen wir  es so machen  2 Treffen ?ß

Süde/West
Nord/Oste??


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Osterfeldsee hört man leider nur negatives.
> 
> Also wie wäre es wen wir  es so machen  2 Treffen ?ß
> 
> ...



süd und nord!

so müsste keiner mehr als 300km fahren


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Okay mein Fehler. Also  gesucht werden jetzt 2 Gewässer wen ich jetzt richtig liege??


----------



## Forellenangler91 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Heiderberg See, Bleibtreusee, Zülpicher See, Decksteiner Weiher, alles so Kölner Ecke


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Heiderberg See, Bleibtreusee, Zülpicher See, Decksteiner Weiher, alles so Kölner Ecke



haste infos über die seen?
kann man dort so ne veranstalltung abhalten?


----------



## Forellenangler91 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Ja am Bleibtreusee schon am Heider glaub ich weniger aber man kann an beiden seen gleichzeitig angeln, da die keine 500 Meter luftlinie haben


----------



## Jonny.Blue (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



zrako schrieb:


> müsste erstmal selbst schauen wie ich da hin kommen kann.
> hab seit 2 wochen keinen lappen mehr^^ ich denk das wird auch nix mehr vor dem sommer..... aber irgendwie komm ich schon da hin.
> 
> pfingsten wäre dann der 29.5-31.5 aber vll ziehen es ja einige vor in die kirche zu gehn



also du kennst mich ja etwas um ein paar ecken, wenn das bei mir klappt nehm ich dich mit und en kombi hab ich 

pfingsten wird echt voll sein! aber sagt mir früh genug bescheid, damit ich es einplanen kann! fweiertage ist halt für manche auch ein arbeitstag


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Ich würd den Hammersee in Bodenwöhr vorschlagen. Dort sollen richtig große Carps drin sein. Bodenwöhr ist im Bayrischen Wald blos ist dort Nachtangeln verbten.#q


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Jonny.Blue schrieb:


> also du kennst mich ja etwas um ein paar ecken, wenn das bei mir klappt nehm ich dich mit und en kombi hab ich
> 
> pfingsten wird echt voll sein! aber sagt mir früh genug bescheid, damit ich es einplanen kann! fweiertage ist halt für manche auch ein arbeitstag



ja möglicherweise müsste ich da auch schaffen, aber mir wurst dann verlier halt bissi kohle:vik:


----------



## fantazia (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

http://karpfensee.de/
Finde der hört sich gut an.Wollte ich im Sommer evt. eh mal hin.

Der "Blaue See" ist eine ehemalige Kiesgrube, daher ist der Boden sehr fest und nicht schlammig, er ist ca. 1,1 km lang und 150 m breit die tiefste Stelle ist 9 m. Die Uferkanten sind sehr flach und somit ein beliebter Aufenthaltsort der Karpfen.

Beangelt werden kann der See nur von einer Seite, da die gegenüberliegende Seite an ein Naturschutzgebiet angrenzt, so kommen sich auch keine Angler in die Quere.

*Es dürfen max. 5 Teams gleichzeitig am See angeln, Ausnahmen sind Veranstaltungen die aber im Vorfeld bekannt gegeben werden.*


*Regeln:*



Boot: erlaubt (wir stellen Boote ohne Aufpreis zur Verfügung)
Zelten: erlaubt ausschließlich Zelte mit herausnehmbaren Boden (Wetterschutz)
Nachtangeln: erlaubt
Grillen: erlaubt mit einem Gill der min. einen Standfuß hat keine 1x Grills.
Anfüttern: erlaubt (auf Wunsch füttern wir gerne vorher an mit einem Mais-Partikel-Mix an)
Parken: direkt an der Angelstelle
Futterboot sowie Echolot sind erlaubt
Einweisung direkt vor Ort in die Gegebenheiten des Sees.


*Was sie mitbringen müssen:
*



*gültigen Fischereischein*
2 Karpfenruten mit entsprechender Schnur und Rollen
Rod Pod oder Bankstick
Bissanzeiger
Unterfangkescher (min. 90x90cm)
große Abhakmatte
Waage + Wiegesack
Zelt
Liege
Schlafsack
Futtermittel (Partikel, Boilies, Mais etc.)
Marker
Eigene Verpflegung
*Bitte melden Sie sich mindestens 2 Wochen im Voraus bei uns an!* 


*Unsere Preise:*

Tageskarte: 10,- € 
3-Tages Karte: 25,-€
Wochenkarte: 50,-€,


*im Preis inbegriffen sind:

*- Einweisung durch Guide
- unbegrenzte Nutzung eines Ruderbootes :Typ Anka 4 [4,20m*1,40m]
- Parkmöglichkeit direkt am Wasser.


* Die Wochenkarte gilt 7 Tage ab dem Tag der Anreise.​


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



fantazia schrieb:


> http://karpfensee.de/
> Finde der hört sich gut an.Wollte ich im Sommer evt. eh mal hin.
> 
> Der "Blaue See" ist eine ehemalige Kiesgrube, daher ist der Boden sehr fest und nicht schlammig, er ist ca. 1,1 km lang und 150 m breit die tiefste Stelle ist 9 m. Die Uferkanten sind sehr flach und somit ein beliebter Aufenthaltsort der Karpfen.
> ...



das wäre dann eher was für das nord treffen


----------



## crossfire (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

fantazia

Da wäre ich dabei


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

bei mir wären es 554km


----------



## gringo92 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

wie wäre es nähe hannover fürs nord treffen ?


----------



## fantazia (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> bei mir wären es 554km


Bei mir 441.65 km 04:49 h.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

na wisst ihr was ich stell hier etz erst  mal meine msn addy rein damit ihr mich anschreiben könnt... lol Jaegerbursche27@hotmail.de
das mit dem hammersee is scho mal net schlecht wobei halt das nachtangelverbot stresst und wennst da nachts net angeln darfst dann darfst da bestimmt auch net zelten und kein feuer machen... 
na der karpfensee klingt auch schon mal net schlecht obwohl bitterfeld ne ganze ecke von mir weg is (451,3km)... jibbet da dann chemo-karpfen??? lol^^
schreibt doch alle erst mal rein wo ihr herkommt... am besten als aw auf meinen beitrag dann teil mer des ganze mal auf in nord und süd... und wie scho gesagt ich finde des net toll denn schwersten fisch zu prämieren sondern eher den jüngsten angler der dabei ist usw dann macht das ganze mehr spass!!!


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

*da es jetzt auf 2 treffen hinausläuft

sollte es auch 2 threads geben

ich kümmere mich um den südteil#h
*​


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Würzburg


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

na jut dann mach mal nen neuen thread auf damit ich gleich mittippen kann... lol


----------



## Max1994 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Gringo würdest du da auch hinkommen???
Dann komm ich vielleicht auch für mich wäre so nähe Ruhrgebiet am besten.
Ich wohne nähe Kleve direkt bei Successful Baits leider muss man hier in allen Seen im Angelverein sein daher wüsste ich kein Gewässer für ein Treffen.


----------



## gringo92 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Gringo würdest du da auch hinkommen???
> Dann komm ich vielleicht auch für mich wäre so nähe Ruhrgebiet am besten.
> Ich wohne nähe Kleve direkt bei Successful Baits leider muss man hier in allen Seen im Angelverein sein daher wüsste ich kein Gewässer für ein Treffen.



wenn es nich allzuweit wäre und ich grünes licht von meinen eltern bekommen würde. 

aber ich denke ich würd noch nen kumpel mitnehmen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

da würde ich vielleicht auch mal mit fischen !!! habt ihr schon ein gewässer?? gruß marcus


----------



## ObiOne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Also beim Norfischen würde ich auch mitmachen, nur scheint es so, dass die, die das organisieren wollten nu das Südfischen organisieren :q 
Also muss sich jemand aufopfern dies zu machen sonst wird das wohl eh nix #d


----------



## crossfire (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Wie wärs wenn wir auflisten würden wer alles Interesse an einem Treffen hat ? 
Da bekommen wir gleich einen viel besseren Überblick.


----------



## ObiOne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Das wär nen Anfang, dazu Gewässervorschläge, aber wichtiger ist das wir einen habend er das nen bissel leitet und strukturiert.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

also ich hätte einige gewässer mit fischen bis um die 50pf...


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Wenns mit der Entfehrnung stimmt,wär ich ebenfalls dabei.

Was haltet ihr vom Kruppsee,der Karpfenbestand ist auf jedenfall nicht schlecht.


www.asc-kruppsee.de

Der Wäre dann in Duisburg.Für mich natürlich mit 14,00km Fahrstrecke das Geilste vom Geilsten.Aber es muss ja allen Passen,wäre halt nen Vorschlag.

Jedenfalls ist so ein AB-Karpfenanglertreffen eigentlich ne super idee.

Ich würde mir dann auch nen Kollegen mitnehmen.

Ich denke mal das Zrako die Organisatorischen Aufgaben zum Großteil übernimmt,war ja seine Idee 
Pfingsten wäre zumindestens mal nen gutes Datum.Am besten wäre wenn wir 1 bestimmen,der von Allen Geld überwiesen bekommt und die Karten besorgt,somit müssten wir genau wissen wer kommt bzw. die Personenzahl bestimmen.Begleitpersonen die nicht angeln,brauchen dann ja nix zu bezahlen,außer Natürlich die Regeln am Ausgewählten See verlangen das.
Ihr sagtet das einer Baits für alle kauft,halte ich für ne nicht so gute Idee,erstmal wäre das Organisatorisch wieder ein Punkt mehr(Geldüberweisen,Wer will wieviel,wer will was ect....),und weiter ist das ja kein Wettfischen,sondern ein Ab-Treffen.Bei nem Wettfischen wäre das eine Möglichkeit damit alle die gleichen Chancen haben,wobei das ja nur bedingt gilt  Was man auf jedenfall machen sollte,sind die Plätze auslosen,so kann keiner sich seinen Platz nen Paar Wochen vorher anfüttern.Das nur zur Gleichberechtigung  

Wie gesagt ne Top Idee!

@Gringo und Maxx1994
Ihr wärt dann auch da,also wenn alles passt?

@Fishingexperte
Schieß los.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Für das Nordfischen werfe ich mal ein paar Gewässer aus dem Mindener Raum ins rennen. Die Weser währe allerdings für so eine Veranstaltung nicht ideal. Die umliegenden Baggerseen schon eher.


----------



## Hanno (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Wie wärs mit nem Gewässer im schönen Schleswig-Holstein? Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei!#h Ich werd mich mal auf die Suche nach einem passenden Gewässer machen...


----------



## fantazia (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Hanno schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Gewässer im schönen Schleswig-Holstein? Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei!#h Ich werd mich mal auf die Suche nach einem passenden Gewässer machen...


Ja wär fett:m.

Arbeite in Oldenburg.


----------



## Hanno (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ja wär fett:m.
> 
> Arbeite in Oldenburg.



In Oldenburg in Holstein? Da geh ich zur Schule!:q Wohn da auch ganz in der Nähe.... In Grube, falls du das kennst... 
Ich muss noch nen bisschen Suchen, der Angelverein Trave in Lübeck hat nen paar nette Gewässer, aber leider finde ich keine wirklichen Infos über den Karpfenbestand....


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Also der Osterfeldsee wäre doch der ideale Ausgangspunkt oder Angelpark Wagner der VIP Teich.#6


----------



## tarpoon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

ich würde mich über ein nord-treffen freuen und mich hiermit anmelden.

@punkarpfen

hau raus...die entfernung ist für mich voll in ordnung...


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Den Auesee gibts auch noch..

Bis jetzt genannt:
-Bleibtreusee
-Kruppsee
-Hammerstein
-''Blaue See''
-Edersee
-Twistesee
-Diemelsee
-Osterfeldsee
-Silbersee
-Heiderbergersee
-Decksteiner Weiher
-Zülpicher See
-Auesee

Wie sihts mit den ganzen Talsperren aus


----------



## Hanno (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Was haltet ihr vom Krummsee?
http://www.nav1936.de/vereinsgewaesser.html

Unten findet ihr nen Link zu "Gewässerbeschreibungen und Anfahrtsskizzen", da klickt ihr drauf und dann Links in der Leiste auf "krummsee"... Im See gibt es zwar keine NAchgewiesenen Fänge von Großkarpfen, aber wir (unser Karpfenangler-Team) sind un sicher, das es sie gibt, einer meiner Kumpel hat da u.A. einen 18 Pfünder gefangen, größere gibt es garantiert, nur angelt bei uns kaum einer außer uns auf Karpfen und wir waren auch noch nicht oft dort...
Guckts euch doch mal an...


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Ok 

Nordtreffen 


Gewässer 
-Bleibtreusee
-Hammerstein
-Edersee
-Twistesee
-Diemelsee
-Silbersee
-Heiderbergersee
-Decksteiner Weiher
-Zülpicher See
-Auesee
-Blauer See ((liegt aber nicht zentral)
-Osterfeldsee
 -Mindener Raum
-Kruppsee
-Kanal ;DEK
-Baggersee an der Meerendonker Straße bei Wachtendonk
-Schwarzer See bei Wallenhorst(Karpfen bis ü 45 Pfund!)
-Aasee bei Münster
-Üttelsheimersee bei Duisburg
-Haasesee bei Bramsche
-Poelvensee 		
 
Organisator:Wer erklärt sich dazu bereit ,können auch 2 sein 

und Thermin brauchen wir noch


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Nordtreffen
> 
> ...



Termin ist so weit ich weis Pfingsten.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

AAAAAAlsooooo es gibt hier einige Baggerseen, die in Frage kämen. Die Auswahl hängt natürlich grob von der erwarteten Anzahl der Teilnehmer ab. 
1. Gewässer: ca. 4 Hektar klein mit einem sehr guten Karpfenbestand mit vielen Fischen um die 15 - 20 Pfund und  nicht wenigen Fischen um die 30 Pfund. Der Teich ist das, was die Engländer "Runs Water" nennen; man hat (meist) viele Runs. Mein Rekord dort steht bei 11 Runs in 24 Stunden, durchschnittlich sind es um die 3 in 24 Stunden. Man kann dort aber ebenso mal schön blanken. Das Gewässer ist auch was fürs Auge ( Seerosenfelder, überhängende Bäume usw.). 
Zu den Nachteilen: Aufgrund der Größe kann man dort nur bis ungefähr 7 Teilnehmer angeln und im Spätsommer ist das Kraut dort teilweise sehr weit verbreitet. Weiterhin gibt es an dem See nur 1-2 Stellen, wo man 2 Mann-Zelte aufbauen kann. Kleinere Zelte sind kein Problem.

2. Gewässer: ca. 40 Hektar mit Inseln und einem Naturschutzgebiet. Leider wurde der See in den letzten Jahren stark besetzt, so dass man recht viele kleine Karpfen bis 15 Pfund fängt. Es gibt aber auch einen Altbestand mit Fischen jenseits der 30 Pfund. Bis 20 Teilnehmer wäre das Angeln dort kein Problem. Achja, das Event fand dort statt: 
http://www.carpodrom.com/events.htm


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> AAAAAAlsooooo es gibt hier einige Baggerseen, die in Frage kämen. Die Auswahl hängt natürlich grob von der erwarteten Anzahl der Teilnehmer ab.
> 1. Gewässer: ca. 4 Hektar klein mit einem sehr guten Karpfenbestand mit vielen Fischen um die 15 - 20 Pfund und  nicht wenigen Fischen um die 30 Pfund. Der Teich ist das, was die Engländer "Runs Water" nennen; man hat (meist) viele Runs. Mein Rekord dort steht bei 11 Runs in 24 Stunden, durchschnittlich sind es um die 3 in 24 Stunden. Man kann dort aber ebenso mal schön blanken. Das Gewässer ist auch was fürs Auge ( Seerosenfelder, überhängende Bäume usw.).
> Zu den Nachteilen: Aufgrund der Größe kann man dort nur bis ungefähr 7 Teilnehmer angeln und im Spätsommer ist das Kraut dort teilweise sehr weit verbreitet. Weiterhin gibt es an dem See nur 1-2 Stellen, wo man 2 Mann-Zelte aufbauen kann. Kleinere Zelte sind kein Problem.
> 
> ...




Klingt ja gut deine Gewässer auswahl ,wie sieht es mit Tages/Wochenkarten aus?
Haben die Seen auch Namen ,damit man sie bei Earth suchen kann?


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Klingt ja gut deine Gewässer auswahl ,wie sieht es mit Tages/Wochenkarten aus?
> Haben die Seen auch Namen ,damit man sie bei Earth suchen kann?



  Wollt ich grad fragen#6

Die hören sich nämlich beide nicht schlecht an.


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Wollt ich grad fragen#6
> 
> Die hören sich nämlich beide nicht schlecht an.




Die hören sich bisher am besten von allen Gewässern an.

Müssen nur schauen wie viele da *ernsthaft* mitmachen wollen .


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Tageskarten kosten 6 Euro. Zelte und Köderboote sind erlaubt. Gastangler dürfen mit 2 Ruten angeln. 
Guckt mal nach Porta Westfalica und dort steht CIMG5431 bei dem einen See. 
Der andere liegt südlich von Wietersheim, es ist der größte von den drei Seen.


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

punkkarpfen 
Wie sieht es dort aus wenn wir da das Event machen , das müsste vorher ja angekündigt werden wenn wir mehr als 5 sind.

Machen einen guten Eindruck die Seen  und bei 6euro pro Tag kann man auch nicht mekern.....


----------



## Hanno (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Also ich muss mal gucken, ob ich da hinkomme.... Wo liegt das Gewässer genau?

Und falls es von mir aus weiter sein sollte, wäre für mich ein Termin ende Juli / Anfang August ganz gut.. -> Schulferien...:m


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Hanno schrieb:


> Also ich muss mal gucken, ob ich da hinkomme.... Wo liegt das Gewässer genau?
> 
> Und falls es von mir aus weiter sein sollte, wäre für mich ein Termin ende Juli / Anfang August ganz gut.. -> Schulferien...:m




Hanno das ist von dir ca 100km entfernt, einfach Prota Westfalica eingeben .Dann findest du die Seen schnell.


----------



## Hanno (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Alles klar mach ich mal! Danke!#h


----------



## Hanno (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hab grad mal bei Google Earth geguckt, Porta Westfalica ist von mir aus Luftlinie 260km entfernt....|uhoh:


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Nordtreffen
> 
> ...



Der Liste muss ich noch nen Paar Seen Hinzufügen...
-Baggersee an der Meerendonker Straße bei Wachtendonk
-Schwarzer See bei Wallenhorst(Karpfen bis ü 45 Pfund!)
-Aasee bei Münster
-Üttelsheimersee bei Duisburg
-Haasesee bei Bramsche
-Poelvensee


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Der Liste muss ich noch nen Paar Seen Hinzufügen...
> -Baggersee an der Meerendonker Straße bei Wachtendonk
> -Schwarzer See bei Wallenhorst(Karpfen bis ü 45 Pfund!)
> -Aasee bei Münster
> ...



Wurden hinzugefügt


----------



## fantazia (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Hanno schrieb:


> In Oldenburg in Holstein? Da geh ich zur Schule!:q Wohn da auch ganz in der Nähe.... In Grube, falls du das kennst...
> Ich muss noch nen bisschen Suchen, der Angelverein Trave in Lübeck hat nen paar nette Gewässer, aber leider finde ich keine wirklichen Infos über den Karpfenbestand....


Jo in Schleswig-Holstein.Wohne aber nicht dort sondern 30min Autofahrt entfernt.


----------



## fantazia (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Hanno schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Krummsee?
> http://www.nav1936.de/vereinsgewaesser.html
> 
> Unten findet ihr nen Link zu "Gewässerbeschreibungen und Anfahrtsskizzen", da klickt ihr drauf und dann Links in der Leiste auf "krummsee"... Im See gibt es zwar keine NAchgewiesenen Fänge von Großkarpfen, aber wir (unser Karpfenangler-Team) sind un sicher, das es sie gibt, einer meiner Kumpel hat da u.A. einen 18 Pfünder gefangen, größere gibt es garantiert, nur angelt bei uns kaum einer außer uns auf Karpfen und wir waren auch noch nicht oft dort...
> Guckts euch doch mal an...


Auf deren Hp steht aber was von nur Karten für Kremper Au.Oder geben die für alle Gewässer Gastkarten raus?


----------



## Hanno (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hmmm komisch..... Nen Kumpel von mir hat gesagt, für den See würds Gastkarten geben.... Ich erkundige mich nochmal....|kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Hanno schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch..... Nen Kumpel von mir hat gesagt, für den See würds Gastkarten geben.... Ich erkundige mich nochmal....|kopfkrat


Ich weis es nicht aber wenn man auf der Hp auf Gastangler geht steht nur dies hier da:

*Für organisierte Gastangler besteht die Möglichkeit,
															Gastkarten für die Kremper Au, in den unten angegebenen 
															Angelfachgeschäften zu erwerben.*


----------



## mr.mezzo (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Ich würde auch zu dem angeln kommen
--------------
mr.mezzo


----------



## gringo92 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

wenn es bei pfingsten bleibt bin ich nicht dabei , zu dem zeitpunkt bin ich in spanien (jakobsweg wandern )


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Pfingsten währe zumindest für die Mindener Gewässer eher schlecht, weil dann meist die Hölle los ist und man nur schwer gute Plätze bekommt.


----------



## fantazia (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hätte da ein Gewässer.
Den Mönchneversdorfer See.
Dort ist massig Platz und Nachtangeln auch erlaubt soweit ich weiss.War es damals auf jeden fall.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mönchneversdorfer_Teich


----------



## Max1994 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

The Catfish ich kenne den Auesee der wäre dafür bestens geeignet der Arsee in Münster ist aber schon wieder zu groß.
Alle Gewässer die du vorgeschlagen hast sind für mich passend Krefeld ist ja auch direkt bei Geldern.
Mit dem See in Duisburg wäre ich auch zufrieden ist nur ne halbe Stunde fahrzeit von mir.


----------



## tarnhunterrot (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

hallo 
gibts auch karten für den Kuhuntersee


----------



## tarpoon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

was brauchen wir den jetzt noch?

-einen leader
-einen tümpel
-einen termin
und ne menge infos... 

ich würde vorschlagen wir bestimmen erst mal den termin, eventuell auch erst mal den monat. ich würde mai/juni vorschlagen. zur gewässerwahl : die vorschläge von fantazia und punkarpfen klingen doch sehr gut. wenn das bundesland brandenburg auch in frage kommen würde müßte ich mich nach möglichkeiten umschauen?!


----------



## Max1994 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Tarpoon der Auesee in Wesel ist auch Hammer.
Riesen groß und von Angelsport Moritz weiß ich das es da Riesen Karpfen gibt und jetzt das beste Schlauchboote sind erlaubt.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Was heißt Riesenkarpfen?


----------



## mr.mezzo (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

hi
warscheinlich riesenkarpfen^^
--------------
mr.mezzo


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hier gibts auch ein klasse Wasser mit Fischen über 40 Pfund!


----------



## tarpoon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

ich hab grad gesehen porta westfalika ist 460km weit weg, da kann ich ja fast zum südtreffen fahren)


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ich hab grad gesehen porta westfalika ist 460km weit weg, da kann ich ja fast zum südtreffen fahren)



Brandenburg ist für uns aber auch weit weg ,desahlb finde ich das Gewässer bei Porta Westfalica ja so gut weil es relativ zentral gelegen ist.


----------



## tarpoon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

zentral wär irgendwas zwischen hannover und braunschweig!


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Im Raum Hildesheim gibt es auch ein paar nette Gewässer. Ich habe dort allerdings nie geangelt, sondern nur ein bisschen geguckt.


----------



## tarpoon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

hildesheim klingt super, 220km) 300-350km würde ich schon fahren wenn es sein muß...


----------



## fantazia (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch ein klasse Wasser mit Fischen über 40 Pfund!


Das wär mir wieder zu weit.

96179 Rattelsdorf
    648.60 km
06:30 h

----------

32457 Porta westfalica
    300.26 km
03:08 h

----------


31134 Hildesheim
    270.09 km
02:50 h



Hildesheim wär Ok für mich.


----------



## Rheinangler94 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

in NRW wäre auch net schlecht oder??


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



Rheinangler94 schrieb:


> in NRW wäre auch net schlecht oder??




Ist noch relativ Zentral wenn man es ganz östlich macht ,und allen kann man es auch nicht recht machen und ich denke das es Angler aus NRW als aus Brandenburg kommen werden,da muss mann sich schon nach der Mehrheit richten.


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



tarpoon schrieb:


> was brauchen wir den jetzt noch?
> 
> -einen leader
> -einen tümpel
> ...



Das Stimmt wohl|supergri




Rheinangler94 schrieb:


> in NRW wäre auch net schlecht oder??



Also der Auesee wäre wirklich nicht gerade der schlechteste ...

Habe gerade gesehen,dass im Kuhuntersee Karpfen bis über 50 pfund vorkommen sollen und Karpfen von 30Pfund der Durchschnitt sind(wie im Kruppseenur ist bei 40pfund schluss),dass wäre ja nen Hammer Anreiz,dennoch haben wir ja jetzt ne relativ große Auswahl an Gewässern.


----------



## gringo92 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

hildesheim hört sich gut an 3/4 stunde von mir 8)


----------



## tarpoon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

speyer ist dann doch eher etwas für das süd-treffen. eventuell wär es besser wenn ein MOD einen nord-treffen tröt eröffnet so gibt es keine mißverständnisse...


----------



## crossfire (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*



tarpoon schrieb:


> speyer ist dann doch eher etwas für das süd-treffen. eventuell wär es besser wenn ein MOD einen nord-treffen tröt eröffnet so gibt es keine mißverständnisse...



oder wenn ein Mod diesen Therad zum Nord Therad macht #6


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

hab ich schon veranlasst


----------



## asuselite (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen?!?!?!*

Hey Leute,

ich hatte am Anfang des Threads bereits gepostet das ich auch kommen würde und da ändert sich auch nix dran solange die Entfernung stimmt ! War jetzt leider das Weekend über nicht am Rechner und hab mir dann grad mal so alles durchgelesen! Also da sind schon sehr geile Vorschläge für mich und ich denke auch für andere dabei 
Zu den Vorschlägen also da ich aus dem tiefen Münsterland komme(20 km bis Holland) wäre von den genannten Zielen Porta Wesfalika für mich am dichtesten gelegen(180 km).
Wäre auch bereit weiter zu fahren aber mehr als 300 allerhöchstens 350 km wären eigentlich nicht drin! 
Aber ich denke mit mir kann man rechnen(ich werd alles versuchen)! 

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## tarpoon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

@ punkarpfen

mitlerweile haben ja nun schon 4boardies hildesheim für machbar erklärt)
jetzt wird es zeit für mehr infos deiner seits


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Jetzt wird es nur schwierig, weil ich dort nie gefischt habe. 
In der Nähe von Giften gibt es zahlreiche Baggerseen, die mit Sicherheit gute Karpfen beherbergen. Ich weiß aber nichts weiteres zu den Gewässern. Ich meine die gehören zum FV Hannover.


----------



## tarpoon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich hoffe es gibt hier boardies aus der gegend. das wär der einfachste weg um an informationen zu kommen. allerdings ist es natürlich gewagt auf blauen dunst loszufahren.

benötigte infos sind:

gastanglerkarten kapazitäten
preise
platz für wie viele leute
eventuelle verbote
karpfenbestand und durchschnittsgewichte
und natürlich erstmal einen gewässernamen...


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

vieleicht könnte man da etwas regeln mit dem verein  ?


also sollte es in der nähe von hannover stattfinden und ich am besagten termin zeit hätte wäre ich aufjedenfall dabei =)


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Südlich von Laatzen gibt es reichlich Seen. Guckt mal bei Google Earth.


----------



## tarpoon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hab das hier gefunden www.sfv-hildesheim.de 
in der bildergalerie ist ein wirklich schöner fisch)
gastanglerkarten gibt es für 7 euro pro tag...


----------



## tarpoon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Südlich von Laatzen gibt es reichlich Seen. Guckt mal bei Google Earth.




das sieht wirklich großartig aus!!!
kann es kaum erwarten)


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> hab das hier gefunden www.sfv-hildesheim.de
> in der bildergalerie ist ein wirklich schöner fisch)
> gastanglerkarten gibt es für 7 euro pro tag...



wir sollten uns natürlich drauf einigen ob wir spaß hjaben und an ein gewässer fahren das einen guten karpfenbestand hat und wo man 1-5 15-25er drin sind oder ob wir dem einen "wirklich schönen" fisch hinterherjagen


----------



## ObiOne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Also wenn es in Hannover stattfindet, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 
Ist ja quasi vor meiner Haustür, allerdings würde ich da vorschlagen net umbedingt an einen Vereinssee zu fahren, denn in den Gewässern sind dann selten wirklich große Fische.
Wenn man ein Verein wählt, dann einen der wenige Mitglieder hat und die Gewässer net so überfischt sind.


----------



## tarpoon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

persönlich steht natürlich der spaß an erster stelle, euch abzukochen kommt aber gleich danach:g:vik:


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> persönlich steht natürlich der spaß an erster stelle, euch abzukochen kommt aber gleich danach:g:vik:



koch du erstmal deinen mais ab 

wenn das alles klapp werden wir ja sehn


----------



## crossfire (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich denke eh das man bei einem solchen Event nicht so konzentriet fischt und fängt wie als wenn man alleine angelt.

Wenn es in NRW,NDS belit bin ich und 2 Kumpel auch dabei.



tarpoon : Das werden wir ja sehen:g




Könnten wir es vllt schaffen einen Sponsor zu finden ?, der würde dann auch reichlich verwähnt werden oder auf einem Gruppenfoto.

Aber erstmal Gewässer finden und einen genauen Thermin !


----------



## ObiOne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Also zu den Bestimmungen des Fischereivereins Hannover kann ich sagen, sie machen es den Karpfenanglern nicht leicht #t

-Zelte nur Nachts erlaubt (tagsüber halt wegklappen oder was auch immer)
-Boote bzw. Köder rausbringen verboten: folglich auch kein Köderboot
-C&R ist ja klar...

ansonsten ist Nachtangeln erlaubt und auch anfüttern.


----------



## crossfire (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



ObiOne schrieb:


> Also zu den Bestimmungen des Fischereivereins Hannover kann ich sagen, sie machen es den Karpfenanglern nicht leicht #t
> 
> -Zelte nur Nachts erlaubt (tagsüber halt wegklappen oder was auch immer)
> -Boote bzw. Köder rausbringen verboten: folglich auch kein Köderboot
> ...



Naja geht doch noch ,das mit den Zelt zurückklappen mach ich im Sommer eh von daher wird das eigentlich kein Problem sein ,aber ob die so ein Treffen so locker sehen wer weiß..


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich könnte eventuel im frühjahr mir hildesheim mal vornehmen , das water könnte ich mal abchecken , mach ich aber erst wenn wir nen termin haben . würde nicht vieleicht etwas weiter entferntes wie der 3.oktober infrage kommen ?

obwohl es da meist schon etwass kalt ist


----------



## fantazia (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



ObiOne schrieb:


> Also zu den Bestimmungen des Fischereivereins Hannover kann ich sagen, sie machen es den Karpfenanglern nicht leicht #t
> 
> -Zelte nur Nachts erlaubt (tagsüber halt wegklappen oder was auch immer)
> -Boote bzw. Köder rausbringen verboten: folglich auch kein Köderboot
> ...


Die Regeln sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung finde ich.Hättest du jetzt gesagt Anfüttern und Nachtangeln verboten aber mit dem Rest kann man leben.


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



fantazia schrieb:


> Die Regeln sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung finde ich.Hättest du jetzt gesagt Anfüttern und Nachtangeln verboten aber mit dem Rest kann man leben.



das mit dem boot wird ein problem  aber um den tarpoon weg zu stecken langt auch mein wurfrohr :´D


ansonsten sind die regeln wirklich ok.
das zelt kann man ja auch in der dämmerung aufbauen =)


----------



## EsoxKiller (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hallo junx, ich komme ja nun aus Hannover und bin auch in diversen vereinen. um welche seen kann/soll ich euch auskunft geben. 


gruß EK


----------



## ObiOne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/giftener-teiche.html

Das sind dann wohl die Teiche oder? 
Ich kann auch mit den Regeln leben, es gibt aber auch welche die ohne Boot usw. nicht klar kommen :q


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

jetzt denkt bitte nicht ich kann nicht auswerfen  

aber ich bin halt nen "long distance assi" 

kommt natürlich auf die spots an 

der "giftener teich" vom fv hannocer schaut doch schonmal recht gut aus .


----------



## EsoxKiller (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

guter teich mit gutem Raubfisch bestand......


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



EsoxKiller schrieb:


> guter teich mit gutem Raubfisch bestand......



kannst du uns nicht vieleicht ein paar gute karpfengewässer nennen die deiner meinung nach in frage kommen würden ?


----------



## ObiOne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



EsoxKiller schrieb:


> guter teich mit gutem Raubfisch bestand......




Raubfisch ist ja net so unser "Ding" :q

@Gringo, soll ja nicht heißen, dass du net auswerfen kannst :m |pftroest:


----------



## EsoxKiller (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ja, der wietzesee in Langenhagen. guter carp bestand.

nachteil flughafen, tontauben schiesen, viele fußgänger

aber da passt ihr alle dran.

gastkarten beim FV Hannover holen


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

tohntauben schiessen ?

muss ich mein bivvy mit metall platten verkleiden ?


----------



## EsoxKiller (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ach was keine sorge. nevrt eben nur:q


----------



## crossfire (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



EsoxKiller schrieb:


> ja, der wietzesee in Langenhagen. guter carp bestand.
> 
> nachteil flughafen, tontauben schiesen, viele fußgänger
> 
> ...



sieht aber sehr gut aus von den Bilder bei google earth her .


----------



## ObiOne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ist nur recht schwer zu beangeln, gibt eben keine erkennbaren Spots, müsste man schön Nach Kanten und Sandbänken suchen...

http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/wietzesee.html





http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/wietzesee/tk-klassisch

Die Tiefenkarte ist leider SEEEEHR ungenau


Alternativ ginge auch der See, ist aber nicht leicht zu beangeln
http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/heesseler-teiche.html


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

schaut nach sehr vielen kanten aus 

ich hätte nen echo 8)


----------



## ObiOne (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



gringo92 schrieb:


> schaut nach sehr vielen kanten aus
> 
> ich hätte nen echo 8)



Na Echo gut und schön wenn Boote und Futterboote verboten sind #c


----------



## gringo92 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



ObiOne schrieb:


> Na Echo gut und schön wenn Boote und Futterboote verboten sind #c



achjah #q#q#q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

So Jungs die Süden hunter hätten schon ein Gewässer Man könnte es sogar  Mieten   wen einer Intresse hat einfach mal zu uns schauen


----------



## tarpoon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



gringo92 schrieb:


> das mit dem boot wird ein problem  aber um den tarpoon weg zu stecken langt auch mein wurfrohr
> 
> 
> es gibt was auf den arsch mein freund:vik:


----------



## CarpMetty (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Wollt mich auch noch eben melden, wenns Zeitlich machbar wäre, und es nicht zu weit weg ist, bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Tontauben schießen ist schon extrem Nervig,hatte das in Osterraht auch.Die kommen echt oft und es ist extrem Laut.Naja Hannover ist mit 350km ne kleine Ecke weg von der Krefeld-Kölner fraktion.besser wäre was dazwischen,also zwischen Hannover,Göttingen-Krefeld und Köln 

Nen bissel Zeit hamma ja noch um das abzuklären,Gewässervorschläge haben wir genug 

@Gringo
War klar,für dich ist das ja nur um die 55km weg  

@Tarpoon
Stichwort:Anfängerglück!!








Naja,trifft ja bei uns net zu,schade.......|muahah:


----------



## gringo92 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> @Gringo
> War klar,für dich ist das ja nur um die 55km weg
> 
> @Tarpoon
> ...




|good:|good:|good:

naja ist schon ein bisschen weiter als 55km

so um die 100


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

steht schon was fest bei euch carp hunters terim gewässer? gruß marcus


----------



## gringo92 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

also ich wäre für den tag d. deutschen einheit

wird natürlich schon etwas ungemütlicher wird früher dunkel und ist noch ne weile hin :-( 

dafür fängt man im oktober super fische 8)


----------



## tarpoon (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich würde ja ein wochenende im juni vorschlagen... bist du dann aus frankreich/spanien wieder zurück?


----------



## CarpMetty (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Oktober finde ich aber sche...., weil wenn man dann noch etliche stunden fahren muß, eventuell morgens noch arbeiten muss, kann man im dunkeln aufbauen, ganz toll.
Außerdem müssen wir schon `n platz in der Mitte finden. Wenn wir Richtung Köln/Ruhrpott gehen werden sich diejenigen, die aus den Osten kommen, bedanken!


----------



## zrako (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

kommt doch zu uns an die schweizer grenze:vik:
4 tage lohnen sich doch


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

naja das wird schon nicht einfach werden so wie das aussieht  |rolleyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Also bei uns ist alles Wasser Dicht See Steht + Datum


----------



## tarpoon (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich würde freitag frei machen und nach dem frühstück los fahren. dann bin ich spätestens am frühen nachmittag in hannover. zwei nächte und einen vollen tag finde ich für so ein treffen ganz gut (reicht auch bei so vielen bekloppten|supergri)  sonntagmittag wär für mich dann abflug. 

ich werf jetzt einfach mal einen termin in die runde:

*freitag den 5.6.-sonntag den 7.6.*


----------



## tarpoon (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

was´n los bei euch südlern, kommt keiner:q? oder warum bietet ihr euer treffen hier bei uns nordmännern an wie sauer bier?:vik:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

da wirste sagen hier ist schön bekloppt hier bleibe ich!! da werd ich mal den mega hunter raushängen lassen :vik:


----------



## zrako (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> was´n los bei euch südlern, kommt keiner:q? oder warum bietet ihr euer treffen hier bei uns nordmännern an wie sauer bier?:vik:



stattfinden wird es definitiv!
10 leute bringen wir mit sicherheit zusammen.
wenn wir 25 wären könnten wir den ganzen see für uns alleine haben.


----------



## gringo92 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

die idee mit dem sponsor fand ich auch nicht schlecht =) 
sowas habt ihr aber nicht oder @südländer


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Und der See ist nicht an der Schweizer  Grenze. Wen das 1 Treffen richtig gut war könnte man ja im Herbst zu euch in den norden Kommen  wen Intresse von den Südlern besteht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Wir haben Dusche,Wcs; Boote werden auch gestellt  Biats würde ich auch beckommen von einer gewissen  Firma  Sehr günstig


----------



## zrako (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



gringo92 schrieb:


> die idee mit dem sponsor fand ich auch nicht schlecht =)
> sowas habt ihr aber nicht oder @südländer




wer soll denn da was sponsern????

und vor allem wieviel???

auf 1-2kg boilies pfeiff ich|supergri


----------



## CarpMetty (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ich würde freitag frei machen und nach dem frühstück los fahren. dann bin ich spätestens am frühen nachmittag in hannover. zwei nächte und einen vollen tag finde ich für so ein treffen ganz gut (reicht auch bei so vielen bekloppten|supergri)  sonntagmittag wär für mich dann abflug.
> 
> ich werf jetzt einfach mal einen termin in die runde:
> 
> *freitag den 5.6.-sonntag den 7.6.*


Der Termin wäre mir auch ganz recht. Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen!!!


----------



## tarpoon (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Der Termin wäre mir auch ganz recht. Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen!!!



super.

@ all 

gebt mir mehr)


----------



## gringo92 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



zrako schrieb:


> wer soll denn da was sponsern????
> 
> und vor allem wieviel???
> 
> auf 1-2kg boilies pfeiff ich|supergri



das sind bei imperial baits 30euronen da pfeiff ich nich drauf 

aber mal im ernst wenn es was umsonst gibt sind doch die meisten eh immer oben auf


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich sponsor euch was jungs!


----------



## Rheinangler94 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

oO wir sind gespannt :q


----------



## Joschkopp (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Wie sieht's aus mit der Platzwahl? Werden Plätze ausgelost?


----------



## crossfire (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus mit der Platzwahl? Werden Plätze ausgelost?



Platzwahl entweder frei weil die meisten Angler den See eh nicht kennen ,oder wir losen das.


tarpon 
Der Thermin wäre mir auch recht #6


Gewässer 
-Bleibtreusee
-Hammerstein
-Diemelsee
-Silbersee
-Heiderbergersee
-Decksteiner Weiher
-Zülpicher See
-Auesee (Option)
-Blauer See (liegt aber nicht zentral)
-Osterfeldsee
 -Mindener Raum(Option)
-Kruppsee (Option)
-Baggersee Wachtendonk
-Schwarzer See bei Wallenhorst
-Aasee bei Münster
-Üttelsheimersee bei Duisburg
-Haasesee bei Bramsche
-Poelvensee


----------



## Max1994 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Der Auesee ist der Hammer dafür für die meisten hier auch nicht so weit weg nur wenn man aus Ostdeutschland kommt ist das doof.
Doch es kommen mehr aus Westen daher sollte man sich zumindestens auf Mitteldeutschland beschränken.
Im Auesee ist alles eine Riesige Wiese wo sogar für 300 mann plus Tackle am Wasser platzt wäre.
Es gibt gute Karpfen,Waller hab ich selbst auf einem Echolot vom Futterboot gesehen ,wenn das Karpfen waren dann wäre das weldrekord ich habe die auf so 1.50 bis 2m geschätzt das war da echt der hammer und boote sind auch erlaubt man kann  also schon die Ruten an Hotspots fahren.
Karten bekommt man bei Angelsport Moritz und beim Verein.
Dieser See wäre dafür echt perfekt.
Überlegt es euch mal er liegt bei Wesel.


----------



## Rheinangler94 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ja wäre auch dafür... wesel ist gut (auch von der entfernung).
was kosten denn die 3-tageskarten da so???

hauptsache ist wir haben genug platz und wenigstens einer fängt nen fisch :q:q:q:q



MfG#h


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

*Krautreicher mittelgroßer See (ehemaliger Kiessee nun Bade- und Windsurfssee mit Campingplatz) bei Kassel, der Nähe des Ortsteiles Waldau.*

Größe: ca. 32 ha 

Durchschn. Tiefe: ca. 4-5m

Max. Tiefe: ca. 11m

Bestimmungen:
Angeln nur vom Ufer.
Naturschutzgebiete sind zu beachten. 
Anfüttern verboten.

Hauptfischarten:
Karpfen bis 30 Pfund, Zander, Aale, Barsche, schöne Hechte, Schleien, Welse und verschiedene Weißfischarten etc..

Der Auesee ist für so ein Event echt nicht schlecht,der Termin(5.6-7.6) ist auch in Ordnung.Nur das Gewässer in Hannover ist wirklich nen bisschen arg weit weg.Viele Hunter die an dem Treffen teilnehmen wollen sind mit der Entfehrnung nicht gerade glücklich.Aber da findet sich auf jeden noch was,klar kann man es nciht allen recht machen,aber man sollte die beste Möglichkeit benutzen.
Es muss ja nicht der Auesee sein,aber auch nicht der in Hannover  .
Aber mal sehen.


----------



## zrako (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Bestimmungen:
> 
> Anfüttern verboten.



na da reichts ja wenn ihr 20 boilies mitnehmt:q:q:q

und den rest von den gesponserten boilies könnt ihr ja dann als vogelfutter nutzen


----------



## Rheinangler94 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> *Krautreicher mittelgroßer See (ehemaliger Kiessee nun Bade- und Windsurfssee mit Campingplatz) bei Kassel, der Nähe des Ortsteiles Waldau.*
> 
> Größe: ca. 32 ha
> 
> ...


----------



## CarpMetty (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Ich würd auch sagen, Kassel ist schon nicht mehr Norddeutschland.

Wer hat hier nochmal Raum Hildesheim erwähnt? Wurde da schon mal näher nachgeforscht?

Wie sieht es denn nu mit dem Termin aus? Noch jemand, den der 5-7.6. im Kram passt, oder auch nicht?

So langsam sollten wir mal den Ars.. hoch kriegen!


----------



## crossfire (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich würd auch sagen, Kassel ist schon nicht mehr Norddeutschland.
> 
> Wer hat hier nochmal Raum Hildesheim erwähnt? Wurde da schon mal näher nachgeforscht?
> ...



Der Thermin wäre mir auch recht ,die Woche davor könnten Mr.Mezzo und ich nicht da ist schon ein anderes Treffen.


Um mal weiter Voranzu kommen hier ein paar Gewässer wo es statt finden könnte 

-Mindener Raum
-Kruppsee 
-Auesee 

Termin: 5-7.6.09.......


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Mann müsste das genauer definieren,
Anfüttern kann heißen das man nicht ne Woche vorher schon füttern darf,oder aber auch,dass man selbst beim Angeln nicht füttern darf.Das denke ich aber nicht,sonst müsste das Anfüttern beim Stippen ebenfalls verboten sein.Das wäre irgentwie unlogisch.Ein Anfütterverbot ist ja nicht automatisch NUR auf Carp-Hunter bezogen.

Da müsste sich jemand erkundigen,gegebenenfalls müsste man bei dem Verein mal Anfragen.

Es scheint jedenfalls so,als hätten sich hier nen Paar auf Hannover eingeschossen?ODer seh ich das falsch?

Carpmetty hat nicht ganz unrecht,es sind zwar noch um die 6 Monate(wenn der Termin bleibt),dennoch sollten ein paar Sachen schon geklärt werden:
-Gewässer
-Termin
-Teamleader/Organisatoren (1-2)
-Teilnehmer

Wenigstens die Punkte.


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> _*-Mindener Raum (Aasee)*_
> *
> See (Freizeitsee) in der westfälischen Stadt Münster.*
> 
> ...


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Der AAsee ist aber nicht wirklich im Raum Minden. Münster liegt eine ganze Ecke weiter westlich.


----------



## tarpoon (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

oh man, ihr wollt ja immer weiter weg. gerechter weise sollten wir aber schon einen recht zentralen punkt finden...


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> oh man, ihr wollt ja immer weiter weg. gerechter weise sollten wir aber schon einen recht zentralen punkt finden...



Joa für dich wäre das ne Orgdentliche Strecke....

Wie weit würdest du denn Maximal fahren?

Das auch an die anderen,was würdet ihr Maximal Fahren?Wenn es den meisten Huntern stark um die Entfehrnung geht(Okey muss ich mich zustellen...) dann könnte man so p-x-Daumen nen sehr zentralen punkt Finden.Hannover,Bielefeld und Minden sind schon mal sehr Zentral.Dennoch,wie weit würdet ihr fahren?


----------



## tarpoon (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

wie schon mal geschrieben höchstens 300-350km. gerne weniger)
wie von punkarpfen empfohlen finde ich die gewässer südlich von laatzen (googleearth)
sehr reizvoll. viel wasser und platz für uns alle. eigentlich ideal... der verein muß uns nur wollen) gastkarten glaube ich ca. 7 euro also echt im rahmen der möglichkeiten...
termin steht wie ich denke auch schon!

5.6.-7.6.

schön wär es wenn jemand von uns dort im verein mitglied wär um zu fragen und ein gutes wort für uns einlegt. dort sehe ich nämlich die größten probleme...

gruß heiko


----------



## CarpMetty (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Es scheint jedenfalls so,als hätten sich hier nen Paar auf Hannover eingeschossen?ODer seh ich das falsch?


Moin! 
Nein, vollkommen richtig!!! 

Weils am fairsten ist!

Mir kanns egal sein, ob Hanover, oder NRW, ist fast gleich weit weg!


----------



## ObiOne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Jo, ich bin im Fv Hannover, jedoch wohne ich momentan selbst weiter weg von dem See und dem Verein ca. 180Km kann mich deshalb auch net drum kümmern. Aber Fragen könnt ihr gerne stellen 
Zu dem Termin, der passt super und ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei #6


----------



## CarpMetty (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



ObiOne schrieb:


> Jo, ich bin im Fv Hannover, jedoch wohne ich momentan selbst weiter weg von dem See und dem Verein ca. 180Km kann mich deshalb auch net drum kümmern. Aber Fragen könnt ihr gerne stellen
> Zu dem Termin, der passt super und ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei #6


Moin!
Gehören die Teiche bei Laatzen denn zum FV Hanover?

Oder kennst du noch andere Teiche in der Nähe, wo so ein Event möglich wäre?


----------



## ObiOne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Jo, nicht alle, aber der Größte, der da zu sehen ist gehört dem Verein. Es gibt noch einige andere die möglich wären, ich kopier mal ein paar Links:
(Karte für alle Vereinsgewässer außer Mittellandkanal und Hamel: Tag 10 € / Woche 26 €)

http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/giftener-teiche.html (Das sind die bei Laatzen)


http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/heesseler-teiche.html(alter Baggersee, viel Platz)


http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/roehrser-teich.html (Auch ein gutes Gewässer)


http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/stillgewaesser/wietzesee.html (Guter Bestand, viel Platz)


Ansonsten ist der MLK sehr gut für Karpfen (Karte für den Mittellandkanal: Woche 18 €)
http://www.fvhannover.de/index.php/gewaesser/mlk.html


----------



## CarpMetty (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Jo, bekommt man denn Gastkarten für die Teiche?
Ich würde den bei Laatzten bevorzugen!
Bei den ein ist ne Autobahn (sieht zumindest so aus) und der andere lag am Tontaubenschißstand. Beides nicht sehr prickelnd.


----------



## ObiOne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Jo kann man, steht doch oben mit bei ;-) 

(*Karte für alle Vereinsgewässer außer Mittellandkanal und Hamel: Tag 10 € / Woche 26 €*):m

Gruß Obi |wavey:


----------



## CarpMetty (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Oh! Muss gestehen das ich mir erstmal nur die Bilder angeguckt habe!
Was sagen denn die anderen? (FRAGE AN DIE ALGEMEINHEIT)
Am besten wäre es aber, wenn du als Vereinsmitglied mal vorsichtig anfragst, ob so etwas möglich wäre!


----------



## ObiOne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Warum sollte man? ich denke nicht das mehr als 15 Teilnehmer zusammen kommen, wenn nun 15 Leute sich ne Gastkarte kaufen seh ich da kein Problem, solang man sich an die Vereinsregeln hält.


----------



## CarpMetty (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Naja, ich würd sagen man hält sich komplett an die Regeln. 
Gibts den irgendwelche Karpfenangler feindlichen Regeln? (Bin zu faul zu lesen ;-)


----------



## ObiOne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Kommt drauf an was man will, also das Ausbringen der Köder ist verboten, das schließt halt Boot und Futterboot mit ein 
Ansonsten müsste man das Zelt tagsüber abbauen oder bei wem es geht zurückklappen, bei Regen darf man es natürlich stehen lassen


----------



## CarpMetty (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Naja, kann man mit leben. Auch wenn ich das mit den Zelt tagsüber für lächerlich halte, was soll das bringen?
Jetzt muss man mal abwarten was die anderen sagen!


----------



## ObiOne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich begrüße die Regel auch net. Gab noch nie Probleme.
Es soll wohl wildes Campen verhindern, das nicht andere auf die Idee kommen überall ihr Zelt aufzuschlagen aber genau hab ich das auch nie verstanden:v


----------



## EsoxKiller (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

@ ObiOne

Erkundige dich vorher beim VORSTAND bevor du irgendwelche welche Posts schreibst #q

Der Feind liest mit.........................!


----------



## ObiOne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Dieses Thema wird schon seit Jahren heiß diskutiert, und teilweise dulden die Aufseher die Zelte... Ich werde sicher nicht meine Posts und meine Meinung durch den Vorstand absegnen lassen...
wenn ein Aufseher was gegen ein aufgebautes Zelt sagt, werd ich mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen... außerdem hab ich hier keinen aufgefordert die Regeln zu missachten.


----------



## CarpMetty (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Mmh, ist aber grenzwertig. Das hab gerade bei den Regeln gesehen:

Verboten ist:

*3.15 
das Aufstellen von Zelten und Wohnwagen an Vereinsgewässern;*


----------



## ObiOne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Joa das ist so eine Sache mit den "Zelten" was gilt als Zelt und was nicht, wann darf man einen "Wetterschutz" aufstellen und wann nicht? 

Laut Nds Landesgesetz:
*Wald- u. LandschaftsordnungG (NWaldLG,NI)

§ 27 NWaldLG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen

Zelte, Wohnwagen, Wohnmobile

In der freien Landschaft sind außerhalb von genehmigten Campingplätzen das Zelten, das Aufstellen von Wohnwagen und Wohnmobilen sowie der Aufenthalt in Zelten, Wohnmobilen und Wohnwagen nicht gestattet.* 

Da sind dem Verein wohl die Hände gebunden, obwohl mir schleierhaft ist ob EIGENTUMSGEWÄSSER oder Pachtgewässer auch unter freie Landschaft fallen.
Mündlich wurde mir gesagt, dass das aufstellen eines Wetterschutzes geduldet wird und auch ein "Zelt" über Nacht geduldet wird. Was nun als Zelt bzw. Schirm(Zelt) oder doch nur Wetterschutz fällt ist mir nicht ersichtlich, aber das wird hier alles zu viel OT.


----------



## tarpoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich denke überall wo nachtangeln erlaubt ist, ist ein in den rahmen passender "wetterschutz"
ok! kritisch wird es eher bei zeltstädten und pavilions, so was haben wir ja aber nicht vor)

leider habe ich gelesen das es gastkarten erst mit vollendung des 18. lebensjahres gibt.
z.b. gringo u. thecatfish würden dann in die röhre gucken...
vielleicht gibt es da aber sonderregelungen?!


----------



## asuselite (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich notfall kauf ich die Karte und gringo legt ne rute bei mit mit aufs Pod is doch eh Teamfischen!

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## gringo92 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

so eine ******** !

sowas kommt wenn so opis die mit nem 18er haken +dosenmais auf karpfenangeln im vorstand sind und die jungangler ihnen "die fische weg fangen" .

für sowas hab ich echt kein verständnis

gerade die jugend sollte man fördern, ausserdem ist es die zeit in der man wohl am häufigsten ans wasser fahren könnte .


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Also ich wär für nen anderes Gewässer,echt nen richtig geiles!

Das scheint wie für den Karpfenangler gemacht zu sein.Traumhaft und denke ich von der lAge zwar nciht ganz so Zentral/weiter südlich) Aber das Gewässer wird's denk ich mal wert sein.Die Rede ist vom Osterfeldsee!

*Krautreicher Kiessee im Landkreis Höxter bei Beverungen.*

Größe: ca. 15 ha

Durchschn. Tiefe: ca. 4m

Bestimmungen:
*Günstige Tages- und Wochenkarten erhältlich.*
*Max. 3 Ruten erlaubt.*
*Nachtangeln erlaubt.*
Bootsangeln verboten.
*Zelte erlaubt (jedoch nur grünfarbene).*( geil..|kopfkrat )
Tageskarte kostet 8 Euro,also voll im Rahmen!

Tipp:
*Karpfenangler fangen hier nicht täglich, jedoch ist mit großen Fischen zu rechnen.*

Hauptfischarten:
*Karpfen bis knapp 50 Pfund*, kapitale Brassen, große Karauschen, Hechte, große Zander, Barsche, Welse bis über 100 Pfund, Aale bis 4 Pfund und verschiedene Weißfischarten etc..

Also wenn ich das schon lese und mir dann noch die Location angucke|rolleyes

http://www.osterfeldsee.de/

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Entfehrnung für nen Paar Hunter Nachzuschauen:
-Carpmetty=290km 
-ObiOne=150km
-Esoxkiller=exakt 100km
-Tarpoon=360km
-Asuelite=250km
-Gringo=60km (Glückspilz,das du so Zentral wohnst :q )
-Rheinangler94=230km
-stephanbaum=290km
-Punkarpfen=140km
-zrako=280km
-fishingexperte87=190km
-Joschkopp=150km
-Maxx1994=260km
-Für mich wärens 240km,würde ich aber in kauf nehmen für son Gewässer |wavey:

Das nur mal zur Entfehrnung :q

Schaut euch den See wenigstens mal an.Alles ist Tip-Top.LEst euch die Berichte durch.Ist in meinen Augen ein Schmuckstück von Gewässer #6


----------



## gringo92 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

das is der osterfeldsee

ne echt "überlaufene" perle , ich wollte mir das gewässer dieses jahr sowieso vornehmen

man hört häufig mal von dreckigen plätzen ich weiss nicht ob das so schlimm ist , der see ist wie erwähnt seeehr bewachsen mit kraut und das mit den 50ern stimmt auch allerdings schon eine kleine herausforderung.


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ja und eben diese Herausforderung die Schlauen Cipros aus ihren Verstecken(die ja Zahlreich vorhanden sind) zu locken macht das ganze ja so interessant.Die Karpfen dort sind sehr Groß,dennoch sehr schlau und es ist ein hohes Vorkommen an Natürlicher Nahrung.Ich denke mal das man dort gut fangen kann,man muss nur zur richtigen Zeit am Richtigen Ort(mit den richtigen Ködern und.....) sein.Wenn wir dort so ein Treffen abhalten und der See gut besetzt ist,denke ich mal das auch gefangen wird!


----------



## tarpoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

@ thecatfisch

respect!!!!
ich bin begeistert) ich glaube wir haben unsere location gefunden...


----------



## tarpoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

und 10 pfünder kann je jeder fangen:q:q


----------



## gringo92 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

osterfeld hört sich gut an

ich denke mit dem kraut könnten wir sogar mindere probleme bekommen , durch diesen harten winter ist der krautbewuchs eventuell etwas zurückgegangen , wenn ich es hinbekomme mit schule etc. check ich den see vor dem treffen schonmal ab


----------



## tarpoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

und mit der angeldomäne wird man auch reden können... ist auf jeden fall gleich viel entspannter als mit irgendwelchen überängstlichen vereinshansels zu sprechen die nur angst um ihren tümpel haben...

@ thecatfisch

gut gemacht#6

gruß heiko


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

wer übernimmt bei euch die Organisation? weil das is nich ohne es muß Reserviert werden ect.


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

thecatfish

Bei mir sind das nur 130km und nicht 290km 
Wenn du den See in Beverungen meinst.

Hast aber gut gemacht.


----------



## CarpMetty (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Klein, aber OHO|bigeyes! Super Katzenfisch!!
Osterfeldsee hört sich gut an! Sind für mich sogar nur 250km!
Am besten es kümmert sich schnell jemand drum!
Wer hat lust?


----------



## asuselite (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hey the cat fisch,

kann es sein das du da ein wenig durcheinander geworfen hast? 
Der Osterfeld See aus deinem Link link neben der Angel Domäne Beverungen. Das wären für mich einen Entfernung von 90 km aber der See wäre dann in der Nähe von Dortmund!
Für deine Kilometer berechnung würde der Oberfeldsee passen der 240 km von mir entfernt liegt! Der liegt auch weiter Südlich und recht zentral! Kann es sein das du dich hier vertan hast oder vertu ich mich da gerade?

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich habe schon zwei Events (anglo german) am Osterfeldsee mitgemacht. Ich denke von Seiten der Angeldomäne ist das kein Problem. Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl Angler kann man den See sogar exklusiv mieten. Der See ist schön verwinkelt mit zahlreichen Inseln und Landzungen.
Nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen Problem- der Fischbestand: Brassen gibt es reichlich und wer Pellets füttert, wird diese auch zu Gesicht bekommen. Das Aushängeschild des Sees (50plus Fisch) wurde schon lange nicht mehr gefangen, bzw. ist unklar ob der Fisch noch im See ist. Beide Events gingen jeweils über ein ganzes Wochenende und wurden von wirklich sehr fähigen Anglern bestritten. Beim ersten Event wurde ein Schuppi von 26 Pfund und beim 2. Event zwei Fische um die 15 Pfund gefangen. 
Insgesamt finde ich das recht wenig.


----------



## Rheinangler94 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

glaube ich auch 
aber trotzdem alles sehr gut organisiert thecatfish


----------



## tarpoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

@ punkarpfen

bist du dabei?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Achja pro Event waren es ca. 25-30 Angler.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Am Osterfeldsee bin ich nicht dabei. Aber macht das nicht von mir abhängig.


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Und nu???


----------



## tarpoon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

punky werden wir schon überreden)


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Also bleiben wir bei den See?
Auch gut, kann man mehr labern, wenn man nix fängt!


----------



## tarpoon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Es ist ja auch kein 100%iges "Nein". :m


----------



## tarpoon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch kein 100%iges "Nein". :m




das hört sich doch schon besser an
ich würde mich freuen wenn du dabei wärst#h
und wie ich aus deinem post entnehme hast du mit dem see auch noch eine kuh zu melken/ rechnung offen:vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ja, die Rechnung ist noch offen... :r:r:r
Es kann ja auch nicht schaden, wenn ein paar "Erwachsene" den Kindern mal zeigen, wie man dicke Karpfen fängt. :q


----------



## tarpoon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

:m das werte ich mal als zusage! ich freu mich...

gruß heiko


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Wenn es terminlich klappt, komme ich!


----------



## Rheinangler94 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Es kann ja auch nicht schaden, wenn ein paar "Erwachsene" den Kindern mal zeigen, wie man dicke Karpfen fängt. :q



Das werden wir ja dann sehen?? Oder werden vielleicht die Jugendlichen den Erwachsenen zeigen wie man dicke Karpfen  fängt?? oO |supergri|supergri


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Wer hat denn Zeit und Lust, das ganze zu organisieren? Ich würde mich gerne beteiligen, nur hab ich wegen renovieren und Umzug die nächsten 2-3 Wochen keine Zeit! Ich denke, das es besser wäre, sich schnell darum zu kümmern.
Also, Freiwillige vor, und nicht drängeln!:q


----------



## zrako (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

sobald ihr genaueres wisst, werd ich das startposting so wie für das südmeeting gestalten!


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wer hat denn Zeit und Lust, das ganze zu organisieren? Ich würde mich gerne beteiligen, nur hab ich wegen renovieren und Umzug die nächsten 2-3 Wochen keine Zeit! Ich denke, das es besser wäre, sich schnell darum zu kümmern.
> Also, Freiwillige vor, und nicht drängeln!:q



Metty ich würde dir dabei wohl helfen 

aber wir brauchen noch einen Thermin oder nehmen wir den zuletzt genannten.

zrako:  das wäre gut.


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Beim Umzug? Kein Thema, kannst morgen kommen!|supergri#6


----------



## tarpoon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

termin steht, location steht!

5.6.-7.6.
osterfeldsee

ich werd natürlich auch tun was möglich ist.
das nächste wird eine teilnehmerliste sein, karten können wir vor ort bei der angeldomäne kaufen. eine reservierung/ vorherige information ist natürlich besser.
ab wievielen teilnehmern können wir den see komplett reservieren?


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Beim Umzug? Kein Thema, kannst morgen kommen!|supergri#6



Ach ob nach Werlte oder Osterfeldsee macht bei mir nix an der km Zahl 

Meinte eigentlich was anderes , können ja ein dreier Organisatoren Team machen ,2 Leute die sich daran beteiligen würden haben wir ja schon |supergri

Teilnehmer 
Wer alles dabei sein will schreibt einfach kurz das er teilnehmen wil und fertig.


----------



## asuselite (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hey stephanbaum,

ich denke ein Post hier würde höchstens reichen um die Absicht teilzunehmen deutlich zu machen! Als entgültige Anmeldung wäre es denke ich besser das so wie die Südis mit einer eigenen E-Mail Adresse zu machen, an die dann die Anmeldung geschickt wird!
Diese sollten dann aber die Orgas einrichten damit die einen guten Überblick darüber haben!

Gruß SimoN!#h


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



asuselite schrieb:


> Hey stephanbaum,
> 
> ich denke ein Post hier würde höchstens reichen um die Absicht teilzunehmen deutlich zu machen! Als entgültige Anmeldung wäre es denke ich besser das so wie die Südis mit einer eigenen E-Mail Adresse zu machen, an die dann die Anmeldung geschickt wird!
> Diese sollten dann aber die Orgas einrichten damit die einen guten Überblick darüber haben!
> ...




Ich meinte das mit den Post ,das wir dann einen Überblick haben wer alles Teilnehmen will.Das dies alleine nicht reicht war mir auch klar


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Bis jetzt sind es, soweit ich es mitbekommen hab:

Stephan Baum
Tarpoon
Punkarpfen (vielleicht)
Thecatfish
gringo
Reihnangler94
asuselite
ObiOne
Mr:Mezzo
Marcus7
Master_Brown
j4ni
steffen90 (vielleicht)
Eisenhelm (vielleicht)
und Ich

jemand vergessen, bzw will jemand doch nicht? 
Wer hat sonst noch Interesse?


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Mr :Mezzo

wird warscheinlich auch teilnehmen


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

schon korrigiert!


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5Burl=http://img217.*ih.us/my.php?image=neumicrosoftofficepowerlc4.jpg%5D%5Bimg=http://img217.*ih.us/img217/6014/neumicrosoftofficepowerlc4.th.jpg%5D%5B/url%5Dca 10 Leute ist doch ne schöne Runde #6

Wollen wir uns auch T-Shirts machen ??

*   AB Carphunter 

     Nordfischen 


So in etwa vllt noch mit Namen .
Oder macht Vorschläge 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://img217.*ih.us/my.php?image=neumicrosoftofficepowerlc4.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img217.*ih.us/img217/6014/neumicrosoftofficepowerlc4.th.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D




*Neu Microsoft Office PowerPoint-Präsentation.jpg


----------



## asuselite (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hey,

T-Shirts wären schon schön aber ich würde keins nehmen! Wird sonst ein wenig teuer für mich und sonst hab ich nich genug Geld für Lloret diesen Sommer! Und muss ja die Spritkosten zusammen bekommen!
Aber trotzdem meine Zusage steht! Ich werd Himmel und Hölle in bewegung setzten damit ich kommen kann!:vik:

Gruß SimoN!#h


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



asuselite schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> T-Shirts wären schon schön aber ich würde keins nehmen! Wird sonst ein wenig teuer für mich und sonst hab ich nich genug Geld für Lloret diesen Sommer! Und muss ja die Spritkosten zusammen bekommen!
> Aber trotzdem meine Zusage steht! Ich werd Himmel und Hölle in bewegung setzten damit ich kommen kann!:vik:
> ...



Das ist mal eine Zusage.#6


----------



## zrako (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hab die infos mal im 1.posting zusammen gefasst#6


----------



## marcus7 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hi @ all, 

ich hätte auch Bock zu kommen


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



marcus7 schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> ich hätte auch Bock zu kommen


Zur Kenntnis genommen#6


----------



## marcus7 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

zieht euch mal das Video rein


man beachte die Parodie auf Danny Fairbrass wenn der Karpfen in den Kescher gleitet:q

http://www.vimeo.com/2101315


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hi all

wie sieht das mit Jungangler ohne Angelschein nur mit Jugendfischereinschein aus ,können die auch Teilnehmen das wäre Mr:Mezzo.

Sehr gutes Video Marcus#6


----------



## mr.mezzo (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hi
Jo genau
-------------
mr.mezzo


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Teilnehmen mit Sicherheit, die Frage ist, ob du Tageskarten bekommst? Da hab ich keine Ahnung!


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich denke auch mit dem Jugendfischereischein müsste es Karten geben. Am besten einfach bei der Angeldomäne anrufen!


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Wie siehts aus mit einen Sponsor wollen wir ein paar Shops/Baitfirmen anschreiben ?


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit einen Sponsor wollen wir ein paar Shops/Baitfirmen anschreiben ?



Vlt beim 2ten Treffen |supergri

Ich denke mal jetzt beim ersten Treffen sollten wir uns nicht ZUU viel Organsatorisches aufwuchten,sondern erstmal das Wichtigste abklären.Du hasst tolle Idden wie T-Shirt's und Sponsor,aber das können wir ja wenns gut klappt mit dem Ab-treff,beim Nächsten mal machen.

Organisatoren also Tarpoon und CarpMetty?


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Thecatfish das sind ja nur Vorschläge und die waren auch nicht wirklich komplizert^^


----------



## rice (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

na ma schaun wenn hier ma was fest is was die Orga angeht und Termine währ ich auch dabei


----------



## Rheinangler94 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hi all#h

Habe  hier mal ein Banner gemacht. (die ausm Süden haben ja auch eins:q:q)
Hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## CarpMetty (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Ich wollte heute Abend, oder Morgen der Angeldomäne mal per E-mail schreiben.
Ich frage dann erstmal, wie aussieht mit:
- Der Durchführung einer solchen Veranstaltung
- Ob man Teile des Sees reservieren kann
- Unter welchen Voraussetzungen man den ganzen See
reservieren kann
- Wie es aussieht mit den Jugendfischerreischein
- Und (ganz uneigennützig) ob wir ausnahmsweise Futterboote benutzen dürfen 

Hat sonst noch jemand etwas, was er wissen möchte, oder abgeklärt werden muss, wo ich nicht dran gedacht habe?


----------



## Master_Bown (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hey Leute,

ich hätte auch potentielles Interesse! Bis wann braucht ihr eine feste Zusage? Und gibt es eine max. Teilnehmerzahl?

MfG

Chris


----------



## CarpMetty (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Bis jetzt wissen wir noch nicht, wann wir eine feste zusage brauchen. Halt das hier einfach ein bißchen im Auge! Mit der max. Teilnehmerzahl müssen wir uns erst noch mit der Angeldomäne kurzschliessen!


----------



## crossfire (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Metty das mit der Erlaubnis für Mr:Mezzo geht kla ,er hat heute eine Antwort von Angeldomane bekommen


----------



## crossfire (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Gibts schon was neues Metty?


----------



## CarpMetty (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Nein!
Bin Leider noch zu nix gekommen! Schick den heut aber noch die Mail los!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Rheinangler94@  Gutes Bild von eurem Nord treff


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Sind wir mal gespannt wie die beiden werden , ob es 2010 wieder 2 verschiedene gibt oder sogar nur eins


----------



## tarpoon (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich würde mich freuen wenn es nächstes jahr ein gemeinsames treffen gibt...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Werden wir sehn  also bei uns ist so zimlich viel pasiert wir haben sogar ein eignes  Polo shirt mit  aufdruck


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

So,also da es das erste Event im Karpfenbereich ist denke ich das T-Shirts bestimmt ne schöne Sache wären.
Wenn es Preislich stimmt,könnten wir sie anstatt bedrucken,bei Carppainter-Ritchi Airbrushen lassen.Der macht echt hamma geile Motive.Mann müsste sich nur  für ein geiles Entscheiden,der hat da ne gute Auswahl.

http://www.carppainter-ritchie.de.tl/Galerie/pic-197.htm

Das wäre z.B. ein geiles Motiv,zumindestens finde ich das gut  Der hat aber noch viel Mehr.Leider hat er keine Preise dabei stehen,somit weiß ich nicht wie teuer das einzelne T-Tshirt seinen würde.

Allerdings denke ich das die ''geairbrushten'' etwas teurer sein werden.Wenn jemand eine andere Firma kennt die das macht,gerne.Wenn wir so um die 20 MAnn sind,wäre das für ihn ja eine Riesenarbeit.Vlt wäre es dann besser,das bei nem ''normalen'' drucken zu lassen.Mit den T-Shirt'S wäre es halt ne schöne Idee  Was meint ihr.


----------



## zrako (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ich würde mich freuen wenn es nächstes jahr ein gemeinsames treffen gibt...


 

solang es leute gibt denen 200km zu weit sind, wird das nie was#c


----------



## teddy88 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



zrako schrieb:


> solang es leute gibt denen 200km zu weit sind, wird das nie was#c


 

muss ich zrako recht geben....im urlaub 400 km nach frankreich an den cassien/saone oder sonstwohin.......aber hier wegen 50 km mehr oder weniger s heulen anfangen^^
-> gilt natürlich nur für leute mit auto un welche die sagen dass 150 km gehen 200 aberzu weit sind bzw sie nicht alleine kommen wollen...


mfg ted

-> PS : da muss sich jetz niemand angegriffen fühlen, un wers doch tut *PECH GEHABT*


----------



## Hanno (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Also ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aus diesen Entfernungen nicht anreisen kann, da ich an meinen Vater gebunden wäre.... Und der angelt erstens nicht auf Karpfen, sondern mit Fliege und zweitens mag er Nachtangeln nicht.... Somit hab ich leider ein Problem......


----------



## j4ni (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

moin,
ich melde auch mal Interesse an!


----------



## tarpoon (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich freu mich


----------



## CarpMetty (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Alles klar J4ni, wird notiert!
Bin leider jetzt eben erst dazu gekommen, der Angeldomäne zu schreiben. Hoffe das ich morgen schon eine Antwort erhalte!


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

moin. 
also wo wär jetzt das treffen? hätte eventuell auch intresse wenns nicht all zu weit ist



halt... hat sich schon geklärt |supergri


----------



## crossfire (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Alles klar J4ni, wird notiert!
> Bin leider jetzt eben erst dazu gekommen, der Angeldomäne zu schreiben. Hoffe das ich morgen schon eine Antwort erhalte!



Das schaffen die sicherlich ,bei der Email von Mr.Mezzo haben die es auch über den Sonntag geschafft zurückzuschreiben

Wird bestimmt alles klappen mit den Fischen ,der Osterfeldsee ist ja bekannt für solche Treffen.

@Steffen schau mal auf die erste Seite


----------



## CarpMetty (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind es, soweit ich es mitbekommen hab:
> 
> Stephan Baum
> Tarpoon
> ...



Ich aktualisiere die Liste auf Seite 17 immer.
Hab da noch ne kleine Frage, ein Kollege von mir will eventuell mitkommen. Problem ist, er ist kein Boardi! Hätte da jemand was dagegen? Wenn ihr das nicht wollt, müßt ihr das sagen! Ist ja schließlich ein Boarditreffen!


----------



## crossfire (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich hätte da nix dagegen ,Mr:Mezzo mit den ich angel hat sich ja auch "nur" für Treffen angemeldet.

Müsste auch kein Problem sein ,du bist ja schlislich der Organisator


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

sind knapp 150km. also wär machbar. wenn ich alles ins auto bekomm


----------



## CarpMetty (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Ich hätte da nix dagegen ,Mr:Mezzo mit den ich angel hat sich ja auch "nur" für Treffen angemeldet.
> 
> Müsste auch kein Problem sein ,du bist ja schlislich der Organisator


Cool!
Aber für den Organisator werden keine extra Würste gebraten!

.........oder|kopfkrat|supergri............


----------



## crossfire (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Cool!
> Aber für den Organisator werden keine extra Würste gebraten!
> 
> .........oder|kopfkrat|supergri............




ach ist ja nicht schlimm das du noch einen mitnehmen willst ,ich sag mal so je mehr je besser |supergri
so lange du nichts schlimmeres machts 

Und am Ende wird es eh auf ca 10 Mannen einpendeln(auch wenn es jetzt 15 Leute sind )


----------



## tarpoon (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Cool!
> Aber für den Organisator werden keine extra Würste gebraten!
> 
> .........oder|kopfkrat|supergri............




|kopfkrat warum nicht:vik:


----------



## tarpoon (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

www.shirt-instyle.de der shop gehört einem guten freund von mir. ich bekomme mit sicherheit vorzugspreise)


----------



## CarpMetty (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> www.shirt-instyle.de der shop gehört einem guten freund von mir. ich bekomme mit sicherheit vorzugspreise)


Geile Sache!
Denn mach dich mal schlau, was er haben will!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

tarpoon@  das Könntest ja für den Südtreff auch was machen


----------



## crossfire (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Gibbts keinen Boarddrucker da so etwas machen könnte ?

tarpoon : wäre echt gut wenn du was erreichen könntest #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Müsste man mal nen Mod  per Pn anschreiben oder was denkt ihr ?


----------



## tarpoon (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich muß nur wissen wie viele shirts( o. kaputzen-pullies) und was drauf soll...

eventuell noch der boardienamen auf die brust?

einen guten preis bekomme ich auf jeden fall!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Na dann Frag ihn mal sagen wir  20 Polos  hinten bedruckt(aber unverbindlich erstmal)


----------



## tarpoon (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

20 schwarze polos mit rückenaufdruck mehrfarbig?


----------



## CarpMetty (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ich muß nur wissen wie viele shirts( o. kaputzen-pullies) und was drauf soll...
> 
> eventuell noch der boardienamen auf die brust?
> 
> einen guten preis bekomme ich auf jeden fall!


Mit dem Namen ist ne gute Idee! Aber KaPus werden etwas teuer, gerade für die jüngeren!


----------



## CarpMetty (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Der hat doch auch Longsleeves, wäre ne Alternative!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

bedrückt einfarbig  ist aber nur mal ne anfrage was es ca Kosten würde


----------



## asuselite (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



> Hab da noch ne kleine Frage, ein Kollege von mir will eventuell mitkommen. Problem ist, er ist kein Boardi! Hätte da jemand was dagegen? Wenn ihr das nicht wollt, müßt ihr das sagen! Ist ja schließlich ein Boarditreffen!


 
Hab ich nix dagegen aber wenn dein Freund mal geschätzte 30 Sekunden Zeit hat kann er sich doch gaanz schnell eben hier anmelden! Wenn er dann noch sein Porfil bearbeitet und ein Bild hoch läd wäre das ein Arbeitsaufwand von etwa 5 Minuten! #6
Wäre doch ne Idee oder?

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## CarpMetty (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Hab nu Antwort bekommen!
Lest einfach selbst:

Sehr geehrter Herr T.......,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir begrüßen Ihre Entscheidung Ihr Karpfenanglertreffen an unserem
Gewässer durchführen zu wollen.

Eine Reservierung des Sees oder einzelner Teile ist aufgrund der
Jahreszeit nicht möglich.

Wie machen was das Betrifft nur Ausnahmen in der Jahreszeit zwischen
01.11. und 30.04.

Im Juni ist es sehr schwierig, da viele Kunden und Angler kommen um in
unserem Geschäft einzukaufen und dann ein paar Stunden oder Nächte am
See zu verbringen.

Diese können wir leider nicht wegschicken.

Ich hoffe auf Ihr Verständnis.




Ich würde mal sagen, das wir uns dann möglichst früh dort treffen, weil ich davon ausgehe, das die meisten anderen Angler erst im Laufe des Nachmittages kommen.
 Für die, die erst später kommen, müssen wir uns was einfallen lassen.  Wäre ziemlich beschi...., wenn wir alle weit versteut wären, find ich zumindest!


----------



## j4ni (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Naja ich weiß nicht, ob da nicht ärger vorprogrammiert ist oder um es anders zu sagen, dass das nicht gerade die ideale Situation wäre wenn man sich den See mit mehreren verschiedenen Interessen teilen müsste, zumal der soziale Aspekt beim Treffen - denke ich - auhc nicht zu kurz kommen soll und das könnte die anderen evtl auch weit angereisten Besucher des Sees evtl stören...kein Plan.
Ich meine dass der Besitzer vom Mayfly- Laden in Lingen diesen Emsland Cup mitorganisiert/veranstaltet - falls einer der Emsköppe hier den besser kennt oder da öfter ist kann man da ja mal nachfragen ob der ne Idee hätte bzw wie der an die Gewässer kommt...obwohl so zentral Norddeutschland ist das schöne Emsland ja nicht gerade


----------



## CarpMetty (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



j4ni schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß nicht, ob da nicht ärger vorprogrammiert ist oder um es anders zu sagen, dass das nicht gerade die ideale Situation wäre wenn man sich den See mit mehreren verschiedenen Interessen teilen müsste, zumal der soziale Aspekt beim Treffen - denke ich - auhc nicht zu kurz kommen soll und das könnte die anderen evtl auch weit angereisten Besucher des Sees evtl stören...kein Plan.
> Ich meine dass der Besitzer vom Mayfly- Laden in Lingen diesen Emsland Cup mitorganisiert/veranstaltet - falls einer der Emsköppe hier den besser kennt oder da öfter ist kann man da ja mal nachfragen ob der ne Idee hätte bzw wie der an die Gewässer kommt...obwohl so zentral Norddeutschland ist das schöne Emsland ja nicht gerade


Moin!
Ich fühle mich irgendwie angesprochen
Aber ich kenne den überhaupt nicht, aber ne Idee wär das schon! Vielleicht hat der noch andere, zentralere Gewässer an der Hand? Hast du vielleicht man ne E-mail Adresse? Fragen kost ja nix!


----------



## j4ni (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin,
ne ich spreche nicht dich direkt an - na gut so halb, da du ja Emsländer und Orga bist 
Ich bin da auch nie und kenne den guten Mann also auch nicht - aber ich war schonmal in seinem Laden...naja die HP ist diese hier. Da müsste sich auch ne Email-Adresse finden. Ansonsten halte ich mal die Ohren auf was Gewässer angeht, da ich aber aktuell die Archillessehne gerissen habe  , bin ich so semi-mobil um es vorsichtig zu sagen....


----------



## tarpoon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

also alles wieder auf null!


----------



## CarpMetty (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

J4ni, der link funktioniert irgendwie nicht!


----------



## tarpoon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ist irgendwie schon komisch und nicht wirklich gut durchdacht seitens der angeldomäne. so lassen sie sich definitiv ca. 20 zahlende kunden durch die lappen gehen...


----------



## CarpMetty (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hab den Lingner mal angeschrieben, hoffentlich hat er ein brandheißen Tipp!

Ich find das auch komisch, wenn da sonst so viele Angler kommen, müßten sie die anderen ja auch wegschicken! Naja..........


----------



## crossfire (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Am Osterfeldsee war doch schon öfter solche  Treffen, in den Berichten dazu stand nie das es dabei ein Problem gab.

Hoffentlich werden wir ein ähnliches Gewässer finden.


----------



## CarpMetty (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Am Osterfeldsee war doch schon öfter solche  Treffen, in den Berichten dazu stand nie das es dabei ein Problem gab.
> 
> Hoffentlich werden wir ein ähnliches Gewässer finden.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber irgendwie hat jani recht!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Zum Osterfeld See  hab irgend wie nur neagtive  sachengehört in Forums u.s.w   wen ihr nix Findet könnt ihr ja   ein  Paar zu uns in den Süden kommen so ne art fahrgemeinschft


----------



## crossfire (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Zum Osterfeld See  hab irgend wie nur neagtive  sachengehört in Forums u.s.w   wen ihr nix Findet könnt ihr ja   ein  Paar zu uns in den Süden kommen so ne art fahrgemeinschft



Das wäre ne Lösung, aber ich denke das wir das schon schaffen mit den See


----------



## tarpoon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich hätte da was:   www.karpfensee.de

ist doch was oder?


----------



## Rheinangler94 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

@tarpoon: hört sich gut an 
Es dürfen max. 5 Teams gleichzeitig am See angeln, Ausnahmen sind Veranstaltungen die aber im Vorfeld bekannt gegeben werden.

Dann würde ich mal sagen wir gehören zu den Ausnahmen

Müsste nur mal einer nachfragen ob vom 5.6-7.6.2009 noch frei ist 



Habe grade mal den Routenplaner angeschmissen...
Stolze 494.92 km... Da spielen meine Eltern dann nicht mehr ganz mit.
Falls es an diesem See stattfinden wird müsste ich leider passen 
Glaube das es auch bei mehreren so sein wird 

Liegt aber auch nicht ganz Zentral oder??


----------



## asuselite (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hey,

für mich sind zum Karpfensee ebenfalls etwa 493 km!
Wenns der wird ist mit mir leider auch nicht zu rechnen!
Aber hoffen wir mal das beste!

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## canale grande (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hi @ all#h
wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen...........hab aber zu dem von euch genannten Termin.....andere Action....#q
schade das eure Location nicht klappt.....wünsch euch aber
viel Erfolg....das ihr was anderes findet#6
mfg Rüdiger


----------



## CarpMetty (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Der See wäre fast Perfekt! Nur sinds bei mir auch 460km!!! Wäre aber eventuell machbar. Können ja noch mal andere Vorschläge abwarten, und den im Auge behalten!


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

das wär für mich auch definitiv zu weit!

mir fällt so spontan nichts ein, was geeignet wär. 
aber ich kümmer mich mal drum. kenn nen paar leute die viel rumkommen....

wie sieht es eigendlich mit verpflegung aus?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Meinst Du Verpflegung für die Suche nach einer Location?


----------



## crossfire (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Der See wäre fast Perfekt! Nur sinds bei mir auch 460km!!! Wäre aber eventuell machbar. Können ja noch mal andere Vorschläge abwarten, und den im Auge behalten!




Der See wäre mir auch zu weit weg ,außer es würde sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft ergeben.....

Was den mit den Seen bei Porta Westfalica ,die hatten wir doch schon mal im Auge.


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

essen und trinken. das zweitwichtigste überhaupt :q


----------



## crossfire (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> essen und trinken. das zweitwichtigste überhaupt :q




Selbstversorgung vllt grillen ,kommt auf das Gewässer an


----------



## Wattwurm62 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Aber um so etwas kümmert sich man doch erst, wenn die Location festgemacht und gebucht ist. Es richtet sich doch auch nach der Anzahl der Teilnehmer. T-Shirts und Verpflegung kann man danach klar machen. Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

404km....

Ebenfalls devinitiv zu weit...   (Gringo:Für dich sind's 260km)

Absolute Ka'qq'e!Was' los mit der AngelDomäne?Was lassen die sich hier durch die Lappen gehen ?! Tarpoon hats wohl auf den Punkt gebracht:Alles wieder auf Null #d

Ich glaube Fantazia erwähnte den ''Blauen See'' schon vor 10 Seiten,wurde dann aber Ausgelassen da es nicht Zentral leigt.

So'n Müll :m Hatte da so nen geiles Gewässer gefunden,wo alles passte.Und jetzt Sowas :q Naja da findet sich bestimmt noch was #6


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich hätte da was...
allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es dort mit nachtangeln für gäste aussieht. und der see war soweit ich weiß vor einiger zeit tot.... durch einleitung von schadstoffen. wie es jetzt aussieht weiß ich nicht genau.
allerdings ist das ein gutes karpfengewässer was ich so gehört habe! teilweise auch von etwas bekannteren leuten. 
das wäre der aartalsee in hessen. 
http://www.fsvaartal.de/aktuelles/


----------



## crossfire (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich hätte da was...
> allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es dort mit nachtangeln für gäste aussieht. und der see war soweit ich weiß vor einiger zeit tot.... durch einleitung von schadstoffen. wie es jetzt aussieht weiß ich nicht genau.
> allerdings ist das ein gutes karpfengewässer was ich so gehört habe! teilweise auch von etwas bekannteren leuten.
> das wäre der aartalsee in hessen.
> http://www.fsvaartal.de/aktuelles/



Das sollte ein Zentrales Gewässer im Norden sein 
und dann wird der See eher einen Bestand an kleinen Karpfen haben.


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hab mal nen bisschen bei google earth gesucht und nen intressanten see gefunden. liegt bei minden...
http://www.fischereiverein-minden.de/f40d6198b80bd7a0b/index.html
der friller see...
so von oben sieht er ziehmlich intresannt aus.


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

dann gäb es nochwas beim edersee.
die fänge dort sind sehr gut!
allerdings ist das ein riesen campingplatz.... gibt aber ruhigere ecken.
und fangen würden wir auf jeden fall, da die fische eine gewisse lautstärke gewohnt sind.
bei nem sommerurlaub dort hab ich mit einem karpfenangler gesprochen der in der woche über 20 fische gelandet hat bis fast 30 pfund soweit ich mich erinner. und nen paar fänge hab ich dort selber gesehn. boote wären auch erlaubt.


----------



## tarpoon (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

klingt doch gut. zu weit weg ist er mir auch nicht...


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hier die seite: http://www.ferienpark-teichmann.de/index/
dort gibt es einen jugendzeltplatz... normal dürfte dort zu dieser jahreszeit und auserhalb der ferien absolut garnichts los sein. wär villeicht der richtige ort. und 20 mann an dem see ist auch machbar. 
außerdem gibts duschen, usw. alles direkt daneben.


----------



## CarpMetty (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Soll ich die vom Edersee mal anschreiben, oder wollt ihr da nicht hin? Der Lingener hat noch nicht geantwortet!


----------



## tarpoon (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich bin dabei!


----------



## CarpMetty (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Gemeint ist aber der kleine See, direkt am Campingplatz, oder der Stausee?


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

der kleine see (6ha) 
ist allerdings kein nachtangeln erlaubt. nur bis 12 uhr nachts. die fische beissen trotzdem!
dabei wär ich dann auf jeden fall!


----------



## CarpMetty (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Kein Nachtangeln??? Naja, also das find ich dann schon mal Schei...


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

nachts beisst es dort eh nicht hab ich gesagt bekommen. 
die angler dort haben auch schon nächte durchgefischt... gesagt wurde nichts. allerdings ohne erfolg. und morgens/abends lief es.


----------



## rice (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ich hätte da was:   www.karpfensee.de
> 
> ist doch was oder?




der is doch Super gelegen da kann ich MITS Rad Hinfahrn

was die strecke angeht ich Fahr zum Süd Treffen auch nur 540 Kilometerchen

is ja noch nen Bissel Zeit Hoffe ihr findet noch nen passendes Gewässer#h

Gruß rice


----------



## j4ni (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Kein Nachtangeln finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, da kann man sich dann abends ganz entspannt zusammensetzen ohne das jemand quer um den See zu den Ruten sprinten müßte


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



j4ni schrieb:


> Kein Nachtangeln finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, da kann man sich dann abends ganz entspannt zusammensetzen ohne das jemand quer um den See zu den Ruten sprinten müßte


eben! und bis 12 find ich lang genug. morgens ab 5 darf man ja wieder


----------



## Eisenhelm (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin,

theoretisch bin ich auch dabei. Sofern Entfernung und (viel wichtiger) meine Prüfungsphase von der Uni vorbei ist oder noch nen bissl hin ist. Werde mich da mal erkundigen.

Karpfensee wär mir allerdings auch etwas zu weit für eine Nacht. Hab auch schon nach Seen gesucht (für ne Woche im Sommer) und hab bisher noch das "große Meer" in Ostfriesland gefunden. Ich finde das hört sich alles nicht so schlecht an. Liegt nur nicht wirklich zentral, sondern ziemlich im Nordwesten.

http://www.suedbrookmerland.de/index.php?pageId=120
http://www.bvo-emden.de/index.php

Gruß,
Eisenhelm


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

frage an alle: besteht intresse an dem see? also der beim campingplatz.
dann würde ich morgen dort anrufen.


----------



## CarpMetty (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ok, habt ja recht,mit den Nachtangeln! Machen wir den Tag zur Nacht 
Ruf doch einfach mal an, und Frag erstmal, ob es Grundsätzlich möglich wäre!


----------



## tarpoon (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

genau infos, infos, infos...

steinhuder meer  oder der eisvogelteich im angelparadies herrhausen fallen mir noch ein.

j4ni war schon mal da und der chef ist hier boardie. ist vielleicht auch ne möglichkeit und super zentral...


----------



## tarpoon (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hab ihm mal ne pn geschrieben, abwarten!


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Steinhuder Meer ist kein berauschendes Karpfengewässer. Der Campingplatzsee macht mich etwas stutzig (schaut euch mal die "dicken" Karpfen in der Galerie an).


----------



## gringo92 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

so leute ich bin wieder daheim vom ski fahren wäre einer so nett und könnte mich kurz auf den neusten stand bringen, 12seiten zu lesen ist schon recht hapig 
aber ich schau mal rein ;D


----------



## Thecatfisch (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



gringo92 schrieb:


> so leute ich bin wieder daheim vom ski fahren wäre einer so nett und könnte mich kurz auf den neusten stand bringen, 12seiten zu lesen ist schon recht hapig
> aber ich schau mal rein ;D



4 Wörter...

ALLES WIEDER AUF NULL !!

Die Angeldomäene macht irgentwelche Faxen wesewegen der Osterfeldsee anscheinend als Treff-Gewässer auscheidet #d


Les dir mal die letzten 10 Seiten durch,dann weiste genaueres....


----------



## Rheinangler94 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Dann mal hoffen ,dass die Jungs vom Campingplatz antworten.....
Und hoffentlich gibt es diesmal etwas positives..


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Der Campingplatzsee macht mich etwas stutzig (schaut euch mal die "dicken" Karpfen in der Galerie an).


 ja. hat mich auch gewundert. aber selbst da an so einer pinwand hängen nur fotos von so babys... aber wie gesagt... ich habe dort selber fische bis knapp 30 pfund LIVE gesehn. 
und nicht nur einen. 
dort gibt es noch eine kleine halbinsel. villeicht könnten wir diese ja dann reservieren. so kämen wir an fast alle hot spots dran. und dort ist platz für ca. 10 angler mit je 2 ruten.


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

so. hab grade am campingplatz angerufen. generell ist es möglich. der betreiber hat uns auch die halbinsel vorgeschlagen, so haben wir rechts von der insel auch noch viel platz zum fischen, da dort kein campingplatz ist. 20 leute wären da auch kein problem. 
gegen 3 soll ich nochmal anrufen und bekomm dann bescheid ob zu dem termin die insel noch frei ist. und bekomm infos über die preise.


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich hab da was gefunden....
es gab dort schonmal ein anglerbord-treffen
nämlich 2003
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober03_abtreff_norbert.htm


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

am 19-21. 6. wär die halbinsel noch frei. 
ich hab mal für 10 zelte vorreservieren lassen. 
bis zum 10.2. hält er uns das frei.
eine wochenendangelkarte kostet 18 euro.
anfüttern ist verboten. aber das anfüttern mit hilfe von pva beuteln oder ähnlichem wird geduldet. kleinere mengen "normal" vom boot aus gefüttert seien auch kein problem. 
die montage darf mit dem boot ausgebraucht werden aber das angeln vom boot aus ist nicht gestattet. 

im mai wären auch noch termine frei, wenn da größeres intresse besteht.

karpfenfänge (spiegel, schuppen und graßkarpfen) bis 30 pfund wären normal. größere aber jederzeit möglich.


----------



## tarpoon (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

klingt gut! abwarten was die anderen sagen, aber ne eigene insel ist schon cool)


----------



## j4ni (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin,
der Campingsee klingt doch ganz gut, oder bei Uwe - mal schauen was der so sagt. Bei den Gewässern in Ostfriesland ist das - meine ich zumindest - so eine Sache wie das mit Zelten bzw Wetterschutz aussieht, da bin ich mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, aber irgendwas war da meine ich mal.
Was die Entfernungen angeht bin ich da ganz entspannt, wir können aus dem schönen Emsland ja auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen, Gerödel in den Anhänger und los geht's 
Meine Stimme - sollte ich eine haben   - geht an den Campingsee.


----------



## crossfire (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Campingsee klingt doch ganz gut, oder bei Uwe - mal schauen was der so sagt. Bei den Gewässern in Ostfriesland ist das - meine ich zumindest - so eine Sache wie das mit Zelten bzw Wetterschutz aussieht, da bin ich mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, aber irgendwas war da meine ich mal.
> Was die Entfernungen angeht bin ich da ganz entspannt, wir können aus dem schönen Emsland ja auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen, Gerödel in den Anhänger und los geht's
> Meine Stimme - sollte ich eine haben   - geht an den Campingsee.




Ich bin auch für den See 

Bei Fahrgemeinschaft würde ich mitmachen #h


----------



## CarpMetty (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Mitlerweile ist es mir egal wo, hauptsache wir haben bald mal ne Location!!!!
Allerdings, wenn wir so 20 Leute sind fällt der Eisvogelteich wohl flach, der ist nur 1,3ha groß, da dann mit 40 Ruten? Die fische verheddern sich in den Schnüren, bevor sie anbeissen können!


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

und hat sich nochwas ergeben?


----------



## tarpoon (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

na dann edersee vom 19.6-21.6. oder was? 

ich bin dabei!


----------



## j4ni (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Cool!


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ok. also wer ist jetzt dabei? wär gut wenn ich bis zum 8.2. bescheid wüsste.
so das ich am 9/10.2. anrufen kann. 

bis jetzt sind dabei:

tarpoon
j4ni (?)
ich (und nen angelkumpel eventuell)


----------



## CarpMetty (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich auch!


----------



## crossfire (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich auch!


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

gut. bis jetzt dabei sind:

tarpoon
j4ni 
jochen1000
ich (und der angelkumpel) 
carpmetty
stephanbaum
asuselite


----------



## j4ni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin,
coole Sache! Also mein Fragezeichen kannst du streichen - ich bin dabei! Ich telefonier heute abend mal mit meinem Brüderchen (jochen1000) ich denke, der hat auch wohl interesse!


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

sehr gut. wär klasse wenn noch ein paar leute zusammen kommen würden.


----------



## mr.mezzo (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich bin auch dabei!^^


----------



## ObiOne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ich hab den Thread nicht mehr so wirklich mitverfolgt, welcher See wird denn nu angestrebt und zu welchem Termin? ne Zusammenfassung wär super


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

So bei uns hat sich einiges getan schaut einfach mal rein. Hoffe das es bei euch jetzt langsam auch klappt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145592


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

termin ist der 19. bis 21. juni
das treffen findet in vöhl/herzhausen in der nähe des edersees auf dem campingplatz teichmann statt http://www.ferienpark-teichmann.de/index/
wir haben, je nach anzahl der teilnehmer, die komplette halbinsel für uns allein!


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> termin ist der 19. bis 21. juni
> das treffen findet in vöhl/herzhausen in der nähe des edersees auf dem campingplatz teichmann statt http://www.ferienpark-teichmann.de/index/
> wir haben, je nach anzahl der teilnehmer, die komplette halbinsel für uns allein!




ich geh mal davon aus das du jetzt der organisator bist.

einige sachen müssen noch geklärt werden.



emailadresse zwecks anmeldung
anmeldeschluss
max. personenzahl
preise (vorkasse)
infos, was erlaubt und was verboten ist
wer haftet für jugendliche!!!!wichtig


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

anmeldung am besten per pn an mich.
anmeldeschluss ist im moment der 9.2. ich hoffe ich kann es noch nen bisschen hinauszögern.
max.personenzahl: 20
preis: 18 euro für die angelkarte und 4,40 euro pro tag und zelt. und 5,50 pro person. 
und strom klären wir vor ort wie viel benötigt wird.
komplett wären das dann 46,70 euro pro person mit strom max. 50. wenn jeder ein eigenes zelt hätte. (bis 4qm) das sind jetzt die regulären preise. ich versuch mal ob sich da nicht villeicht was machen lässt. es gab ja dort schon ein ab treffen. 
erlaubt ist das fischen mit 2 ruten von 5 uhr morgens bis 24 uhr. 
anfüttern ist verboten! aber füttern per pva beutel wird geduldet. der karpfenbestand in dem see ist sehr gut! fische bis 30 pfund sind normal. größere immer möglich.


bleibt nur noch das mit den jugendlichen.....


und essen und getränke bringt jeder selber mit würde ich vorschlagen. oder käuft sie sich direkt vor ort.


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hab das alles HIER mal zusammengefasst:g

den 09.02. als anmeldeschluss finde ich allerdings etwas kurz, noch 3 tage........

ich hoffe es klappt bei euch trotzdem

also jungs anmelden!!!!!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

allerdings sehr kurz. wie gesagt ich muss mit denen nochmal telefonieren.... wenn bis zum 9.2. definitiv 10 ERWACHSENE zusammenkommen werde ich alle zelte reservieren. 10 stück. also zwei mann zelte. da müsste man sich irgendwie vor ort arrangieren wer mit wem schläft.


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> da müsste man sich irgendwie vor ort arrangieren wer mit wem schläft.



das hört sich ja toll an|rolleyes
dann vergesst aber die gummis nicht, safety first!!!!!
obwohl, zur not gehen ja auch eure pva säckchen


----------



## Eisenhelm (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ... da müsste man sich irgendwie vor ort arrangieren wer mit wem schläft...


 
Achso. Alles klar! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich wäre evtl. auch dabei. Kann das aber erst sagen, wenn ich weiß, wann Uniprüfungen im Sommer sind. Das dauert aber noch bis die Daten stehen. Die Reservierungen müssen irgendwann stehen, dass ist klar. Aber vielleicht kriegt man ja auch noch "kurzfristig" (1-2 Monate vorher) noch nen Platz für einzelne. Natürlich nur sofern die 20 Mann noch nicht erreicht wurden.

Edit: Habs grad mal durchgerechnet. Müsste eigentlich die letzten Prüfungen in der Woche davor haben. Sieht also gut aus.


----------



## tarpoon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

na ich würde sagen wir reservieren für 20, oder !?
es kommen immer noch welche dazu und hinfahren werden wir ja auf jeden fall!


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ja ihr wisst schon wie ichs mein. also wer bei wem im zelt schläft.
eine alternative wäre auch ein gruppenzelt. vorallem wäre das günstiger.
kostet 16 euro pro tag, bei einer größe über 20 qm. und ein zelt über 4 bis 20qm 5,90 euro.


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

dann wird das wohl teurer als erwartet....
denn ein 2,5m brolly hat ne fläche von knapp 5m²


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> da müsste man sich irgendwie vor ort arrangieren wer mit wem schläft.


Tatüüütataaaa
Wie jetzt???!!! Zelte reservieren, Quadratmeter????? Was sind das denn für Bestimmungen?


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???!!! Zelte reservieren, Quadratmeter????? Was sind das denn für Bestimmungen?


campingplatz.... 
deshalb mein vorschlag mit den großen zelten. 
villeicht liese sich da ja etwas organisieren in form von 5 oder 6 mann zelten... 
was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## tarpoon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

find ich *******! stell dir mal vor da geht ne funke und alle rennen los )
ich will mein bivvy!!!!!


----------



## mr.mezzo (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hallo
Steffen90 kannst du mal fragen wenn du da anrufst ob man mit einem Jugendfischereischein auch eine tageskarte kaufen kann?????
---------------------
mr.mezzo


----------



## CarpMetty (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> find ich *******! stell dir mal vor da geht ne funke und alle rennen los )
> ich will mein bivvy!!!!!


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

so. es hat sich bei mir niemand mehr gemeldet.
und ich fall leider auch aus, da ich es mir einfach nicht leisten kann. ich habe heute erst erfahren wie viel meine scheiß autoversicherung kostet! 
ich kann mir in zukunft (dieses jahr) absolut nichtsmehr erlauben, da ich pro monat sogut wie kein geld mehr zur verfügung hab.... 
neue angelsachen kann ich vergessen.... und partymäßig ist auch nichts mehr drin. 

es wäre super wenn sich jemand melden würde der das ganze doch organisiert. 
die reservierung steht noch bis morgen.


----------



## tarpoon (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

schade! 

hier mal die antwort von uwe:



Hi ,
ich mußte erstmal unseren Veranstaltungsplan fertig machen.
Dabei habe ich dieses WE erstmal freigehalten.
Ich würde dann für euch den Flachwasserbereich am Eisvogelteich und einen gleich angrenzenden Privatteich, in dem sich etliche Laichkarpfen befinden, reservieren.
Die gefangenen Fische sollen dann in einen anderen, auch auf der Anlage befindlichen Teich, umgesetzt werden.
Frühstück und Mittagessen können wir nach Absprache direkt ám Teich für euch zubereiten, da müßtet ihr euch um nichts kümmern.
Es darf nur mit Boilies oder Partikeln geangelt werden.
Die Forellen sind dann natürlich tabu.:m
Karpfensack, Waage, Abhakmatten und angedrückte Widerhaken sind Pflicht.
Aber das setze ich eigentlich bei Carp-huntern voraus.
Solltest du noch Fragen haben, immer her damit.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Klingt besser, als die Campinggeschichte.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

also die campingplatzgeschichte absagen?
zu uwe könnte ich eventuell kommen. wenn die kosten im rahmen sind....


----------



## j4ni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Bei Uwe sind wir natürlich auch gut aufgehoben, hatte Uwe denn was wegen Preisen gesagt? Letztlich ist es mir egal ob wir auf dem "Campingplatz" oder bei Uwe sind - ist bestimmt beides nett, kommt ja letztlich eher auf die Leute als die Location an, zumal ja wohl keiner zum Treffen kommt um seinen PB aufzustocken  Und "in guten Händen" sind wir bei Uwe alle mal!


----------



## tarpoon (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

du hast doch einen guten draht zu uwe, handel mal was vernünftiges raus)


----------



## Bagalut320 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

moin 

hört sich alles gut an was ihr sagt . 

aber dürfte ich da vieleicht mit machen wenn ich zeit habe ? 

fange gerade erst an mit dem karpfen angeln .

zu mir ich bin 26 und angel seit ich 6 bin .

würde mich freuen über eine antwort .


mfg markus


----------



## j4ni (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin,

na klar warum nicht Bagalut? Ich denke alle Beteiligten freuen sich über jeden der kommt!

@all: Ich habe gerade mit Uwe gemailt und ergänzend zu dem was Tarpoon oben schon einmal gesschrieben hat, habe ich noch einige Ergänzungen:

Vorneweg es geht um diese Anlage: Angelparadies Herrhausen bzw genauer den Eisvogelteich Der Chef der Anlage ist der Boardie Uwe Gerhard und in diesen beiden Threads findet ihr Infos zu der Anlage: 
Sonderveranstalltungen Angelparadies Herrhausen
Angelparadies Herrhausen
Auf der Homepage findet ihr auch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung, die kurze Version ist: 38723 Seesen Herrhausen, wobei der Eisvogelteich nicht genau da ist, aber ich denke als Orientierung hilft das erstmal.

So zum Angeln selbst (zusätzlich zu dem was Tarpoon schon geschrieben hat):
- Anfüttern wäre in unserem speziellen Fall erlaubt mit Boilies, Frolic oder Partikeln! Uwe bietet auch einen Vorfütterservice an, wenn ihr im die Boilies vorher schickt
- das Angeln auf Forellen und co ist natürlich für uns Tabu (/bzw eine andere Geschichte, die ihr dann selbst mit Uwe verhandeln könnt, so wie ich ihn kenne)
- da die Fische zum Teil umgesetzt werden sollen, ist ein angedrückter oder nicht vorhandener Widerhaken Pflicht
- "Carpcare" hat oberste Priorität und sollte eh selbstverständlich sein
- 24 Stunden angeln kosten pro Karpfenangler 25,- , jede  weitere Stunde kostet 1,- #6
- Was die Verpflegung angeht, so könnte Uwe uns anbieten, dass er uns versorgt. Das würde dann wie folgt aussehen:
    - Frühstücks-Service und Mittagessen am Teich (!) 15 Euro
- Frühstücken, Mittagessen und Grillen 20,- Euro
Das beinhaltet jeweils auch warme Getränke und Wasser!!! Man müßte sich also um nichts kümmern.
Das Angebot ist natürlich optinonal, wobei ich finde, dass es die Sache deutlich angenehmer und einfacher macht! Wobei ich natürlich auch überhaupt kein Problem mit Selbstversorgung habe

Soweit von Uwe, jetzt seid ihr/wir gefragt! Ich persönlich denke, dass wir bei Uwe gut aufgehoben sind - zumal ich selber auch schön öfter zu AB-Treffen, Teiche ablassen oder einfach zum angeln war. Ich war jedesmal mehr als gut zu frieden, zumal ich auch mit Uwe super klar komme....naja und die Teiche und vor allem die Fische sprechen dann auch für sich


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Und das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei 20 -36 Pfund? Weitere Posts vorher(#211)  wurde ja geschrieben, dass es nicht auf Mickerlinge gehen sollte.


----------



## j4ni (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin,
ein *Durchschnittsgewicht *von 36Pfund ?!? Falls du eine Gewässer mit diesem Durchschnittsgewicht kennst immer her damit, gerne auch per pn!
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie hoch das Durchschnittsgewicht der Karpfen bei Uwe ist, ich habe aber schon bei einigen Abfischaktionen bei den Teichen große Karpfen und Graskarpfen in der Hand bzw Kescher gehabt. Die sind aber nicht gewogen worden, evtl kann Uwe dir da ja aber auch Zahlen nennen. Schreib ihn einfach an - ist wie gesagt auch Boardie hier. Der größte Karpfen den wir da bei einer "Umsetz-Fischen-Aktion" mit der Angel gefangen haben, hatte 26 Pfund. Größere Fische sind definitiv da, kleinere aber natürlich auch.

*Das Angelparadies Herrhausen ist auch nur ein Vorschlag!* Und wenn ich die "Bedingungen" von Uwe lese, so finde ich persönlich die sehr gut. Und da auch irgendwie sonst keine Vorschläge kommen...

Ganz allgemein gesehen, ich finde diejenigen die meinen auf einem solchen Treffen ihren PB in die Höhe schrauben zu müssen ein wenig blauäugig. Zumal viele Angler am Wasser nicht gerade für optimale Großfischbedingungen sprechen...Für mich steht definitiv der soziale Aspekt im Vordergrund und nicht das fischen!

Naja mal schauen was noch kommt, aber es würde mich auch nicht wundern falls es mit dem Nord-Treffen nichts werden würde...
Egal hoffen wir das beste!


----------



## tarpoon (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

kopf hoch jani! wenn nicht fahren wir halt im kleinen kreis zu uwe ) hab auf jeden fall bock. mir wüde das dort auch sehr gut passen, ist eventuell eh besser wenn nicht zu viele kommen, is mehr platz für uns(spaß)! die bilder von dort hab ich damals gesehen, waren schöne fische dabei! und mal ehrlich wichtig ist doch eher 1-2 schöne tage zu haben. der ein oder andere fisch ist dann bloß das sahnehäubchen auf den eisbällchen )

gruß heiko


----------



## asuselite (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Hey,

also ich seh das genauso wie tarpoon find den Vorschlag Herrhausen super nur das bei mir da noch 320 km dazwischen liegen!:c aber die bekomm ich auch noch i wie überbrückt.
Ansonsten sollte wir uns erstmal bei Jani bedanken das er sich die Mühe gemacht hat! Also meine Stimme hat Herrhausen!

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## j4ni (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Ach quatsch Kopf war nie unten und bedanken muss sich auch keiner! Zumal Tarpoon Uwe ins Spiel gebracht hatte uznd auch als erstes angeschrieben hatte. Ich hätte sowieso mit Uwe geschrieben und von daher hatte ich auch keine Mühen 
Ich fand nur ein Durchschnittsgewicht von 36 Pfund so übertrieben, das erreicht man eventuell an irgendwelchen geheimen Photofischteichen der "Stars" -.-  oder an sehr dünn besetzten Teichen mit idealen Bedingungen...und auch dann spielen noch einige Faktoren hinein um ein so hohes Durchschnittsgewicht zu erreichen...aber egal.
Was haben wir denn noch für Gewässer im Rennen? So wie ich das sehe sind Vereinsgewässer immer etwas schwierig, zumindest wenn der Verein nicht mitspielt - wenn doch um so besser. Wegen meiner können wir auch an ein Gewässer fahren wo kein Karpfen drin ist - das erspart die lästige Tackleschlepperei  Ok, ein oder zwei Fische sollten schon drin sein...

@Tarpoon: Ganz unabhängig vom eigentlichen Treffen kann man sich ja mal bei Uwe einnisten zumal wir eh überlegt hatte da im Sommer ein oder zwei Nächte hin zu fahren...aber ansonsten soll es in Brandenburg ja auch das ein oder andere Gewässer geben munkelt man   Aber das können wir ja dann sehen und wo anders bequatschen...

Aber zurück zum Thema, wie stehen die Meinungen zu Herrhausen und was gibt es für andere Vorschläge?


----------



## CarpMetty (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Herrhausen ist auch in Ordnung! Könen wa machen!


----------



## Bagalut320 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich wäre dabei auch wenn es 400 km sind . 

Wann soll es den los gehen ??

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß mache ich mit .

mfg markus


----------



## tarpoon (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

5.6.-7.6.


----------



## Bagalut320 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

schade da muß ich arbeiten 

naja beim nächsten mal.

aber wenn einer mag ich bin vom 22.05 bis zum 30.05 in leipzig am gewässer auf karpfen und wels . 
wenn einer mit will , liebend gerne nur mich anschreiben . 

mfgmarkus


----------



## CarpMetty (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin!
Wird das ganze denn jetzt wohl noch was? Sieht im Moment aus, als ob das alles im Sande verläuft.........


----------



## tarpoon (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ich bin dabei!


----------



## j4ni (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin,
ich bin natürlich auch weiterhin dabei. Ich habe aber keine Zeit mich großartig organisationsmäßig um das Treffen zu kümmern. Klaro kann ich weiterhin mit Uwe reden, zumal ich eh das ein oder andere Mal mit ihm quatsche, den Rest sollte aber jmd anderes machen, da mir dafür aktuell die Zeit fehlt.
Eventuell sollte man nochmal mit Ralle reden, ob der diesen Thread hier umbenennen kann und nochmal einen übersichtlichen neuen Thread aufmachen und ebenfalls festpinnen.
Achso, erfahrungsgemäß denke ich eine verbindliche Anmeldung mit Vorkasse wäre sinnvoll, da ansonsten von 10 Leuten 2 kommen. Einen Termin dafür kann man sich ja noch überlegen wenn alles mehr oder weniger steht. Damit man aber einigermaßen planen kann wäre ein "Anmeldeschluss" oder so zwei Wochen vor dem Termin, in meinen Augen, sinnvoll.
So evtl findet sich ja das ein oder andere Organistationstalent, der die Sache in die Hand nimmt!


----------



## j4ni (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

*push* Bleibt alles beim alten oder wird alles anders?


----------



## CarpMetty (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

gute Frage!


----------



## tarpoon (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

ok, aber nur wenn ich 2!!! 40er fange)


----------



## j4ni (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

Moin, eigentlich scheint es ja als ob das eh nichts wird, nichtsdestotrotz hier die offizielle Absage meinerseits. Ich schaffe es aktuell zeitlich überhaupt nicht ans Wasser  Wünsche euch aber, sollte das Treffen widererwarten stattfinden - viel Spass und viele Fische!


----------



## Jonas7287 (5. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

hey...
wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch aus schleswig holstein kommt bzw aus der gegend um kiel kommt bin nun von der treene (Schwabstedt) nach kiel gezogen und wollte mal fragen ob einer mir ein gewässer hier empfehlen kann oder hier schonmal was gefangen hat...würde mich freun wen sich jemand meldet usw.

mfg
jonas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen NORD*

wer hat den intresse an nem carphunter treffen 2012 ??,gewässer steht 3 freieplätze gibts noch.

das gewässer ist in der nähe von hanover,das datum ist vom *27.4.2012-2.5.2012 .

die karte kostet 20€(die ganze woche), dazu kommt noch dixi clo 5-10€ das wars dan auch schon.

wer intresse hat einfach kurtz ne pn an mich.

hier mal das letzte treffen 2011

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231610


*


----------

